# Welchen Trommelfilter (Schwerkraft) für 20m3 Teich



## Tuppertasse (9. Juli 2017)

Hallöchen auch.

ich habe mal einen neuen Thread aufgemacht obwohl es diesen hier schon gibt. Aber der beschäftigt sich mit gepumpten Versionen.

Mein Aufbau ist zwar auch eine gepumpte Version, aber da soll er nicht am Anfang stehen.
Aufbau ist:
Pumpe im Teich inkl. Skimmer - Durchlauf UVC - CSII - Regentonne mit BioBalls und Luftpumpe - zurück in Teich

Ich möchte den Trommelfilter nach dem CSII installieren und vor der Tonne. Muss ich natürlich mit der Höhe aufpassen, daher kommt es auf die Dimensionen der Trommlers an. Gibt es sowas und wenn ja welche kommen da in Betracht ?


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2017)

Da der CS2 nur mit 6- 10.000Litern je nach Sieb klar kommt ist das schonmal Sinnlos meiner Meinung nach. Und was soll das bringen?


----------



## Tuppertasse (9. Juli 2017)

Naja ich muss die kleinen grünen "Algen" (oder was das auch immer ist), die < 300 Mikron sind irgendwie herausbekommen. Da reicht auch kein neues Sieb für 200 Mikron. Ich denke da muss ein Trommel / Band / Vliesfilter her (oder Schwammfilter?).

Mein Problem ist ja in diesem Thread beschrieben


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2017)

Jo das war mir schon klar. Nur wenn Trommler und co. warum davor den CS2 ????


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2017)

Wie wäre es den mit dem hier:
https://www.tokuna.de/modelle/trommelfilter-easydrum
Hab zwar keine Erfahrung mit dem, aber auf der Messe letztens  konnte man ihn sich anschauen. Und da machte er einen recht positiven Eindruck. Und der Preis von 999€ komplett ist fair. Jedoch für mehr als 15.000 Liter/ Stunde würde ich ihn nicht nehmen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (9. Juli 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nur wenn Trommler und co. warum davor den CS2 ????



Mhhhhh, jo den könnte ich anstattdessen einsetzen, ja das stimmt. Damit könnte ich auch eine gepumpte Version nehmen.
Ich dachte mir halt alles grobe schon einmal mit dem CSII rausholen und dann auf den Trommler, dann spült der auch nicht so oft zurück.
Außerdem wäre es was für mein Gewissen, dass ich den CSII nicht "umsonst" gekauft habe


----------



## Tuppertasse (9. Juli 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den mit dem hier:
> https://www.tokuna.de/modelle/trommelfilter-easydrum
> Hab zwar keine Erfahrung mit dem, aber auf der Messe letztens  konnte man ihn sich anschauen. Und da machte er einen recht positiven Eindruck. Und der Preis von 999€ komplett ist fair. Jedoch für mehr als 15.000 Liter/ Stunde würde ich ihn nicht nehmen.



Uih sehr interessante Geschichte ! Danke
Den gibt es auch als Schwerkraft und könnte ich doch genau dazwischenbasteln oder nicht ?


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2017)

Den CS2 kannst du ja rein für den Skimmer benutzen.
Also Skimmer, Pumpe CS2 irgend wo am Teichrand und zurück zum Teich als Stömmungsmacher. Oder in einen Bachlauf.
Und dann vom Boden her mit einer 20.000er in den Trommler. Bei der höhe werden dann keine 15.000 mehr ankommen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (9. Juli 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> https://www.tokuna.de/modelle/trommelfilter-easydrum



Mhhhh, frostfrei aufstellen kann ich schon vergessen. 
Und nen Wasseranschluss brauche ich ja auch oder nicht ?


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Und nen Wasseranschluss brauche ich ja auch oder nicht ?


Der hat schon eine Spülpumpe dabei, man kann sie auch weg lassen und einen Frischwasser Anschluss benutzen.
Aber wie gesagt davor den CS2 ist Sinnfrei. 
Bei enem Vliesfilter okay aber beim Trommler der eh nur alle halbe Stunde mal was tut.......


----------



## Tuppertasse (9. Juli 2017)

Aeh.....moment.....steh grad auf dem Schlauch. Mit welchem Wasser spült denn dann die Spülpumpe ? nimmt der sich das saubere Wasser nach der Trommel ? Frischwasseranschluss ist nämlich 10m weit weg. Manuell ginge es mit Frischwasser aber automatisch nicht. Daher die Frage mit welchem Wasser der spült


----------



## tosa (9. Juli 2017)

den kannst du umbauen, der ist von gepumpt auf Schwerkraft umstellbar, die komplette Bio-Einheit ist auch dabei....

http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic47726.html


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2017)

@tosa  Thorsten nichts für ungut aber 2.500 gegen 1000€ ???
Und Biologie hat er schon.

Und ja die Spülpume zieht das Wasser nach dem Trommler.


----------



## Tuppertasse (9. Juli 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> @tosa
> Und ja die Spülpume zieht das Wasser nach dem Trommler.



Echt? Hammer ... das gefällt mir ! Für den Kurs echt genial !
Jetzt muss ich mal schauen ob ich den trotzdem dazwischen schalten kann. Warum ? Naja da meine Pumpe auch im Winterläuft und ich nicht frostfrei für den Trommler bin könnte ich den dann einfach bypassen und frostfrei wegstellen und nur noch über den CSII gehen. Ist eine Idee.


----------



## tosa (9. Juli 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Echt? Hammer ... das gefällt mir ! Für den Kurs echt genial !
> Jetzt muss ich mal schauen ob ich den trotzdem dazwischen schalten kann. Warum ? Naja da meine Pumpe auch im Winterläuft und ich nicht frostfrei für den Trommler bin könnte ich den dann einfach bypassen und frostfrei wegstellen und nur noch über den CSII gehen. Ist eine Idee.



für den Bypass nimmst du einfach die Siebe bei dem raus und ich glaube der hat auch einen Frostwächter.


----------



## tosa (9. Juli 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> @tosa  Thorsten nichts für ungut aber 2.500 gegen 1000€ ???
> Und Biologie hat er schon.
> 
> Und ja die Spülpume zieht das Wasser nach dem Trommler.


 
nicht 2500, sondern 2222,. vielleicht geht da noch was runter....


----------



## center (10. Juli 2017)

https://www.tokuna.de/modelle/trommelfilter-easydrum

Den hab ich auch schon ein Weilchen im Auge. Der sieht aber ein wenig klapprig aus.
Und ein 110er Auslauf und dann aber empfohlener Durchfluss *schwerkraft* Version  17 m³/h / maximaler Durchfluss *schwerkraft* Version  20 m³/h
Da muss eine Pumpe schon ganz schön was durchpressen, oder?
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit diesem?


----------



## Tuppertasse (10. Juli 2017)

Hallo center,

mhhh klapprig ? Naja, die Alternativen sehen manchmal auch nicht viel besser aus, daher würde ich Ihn jetzt nicht so negativ behaften. Aber du hast natürlich recht, es wären Erfahrungsberichte super gut - bin da aber auch nicht fündig geworden.Evtl. Fahre ich mal nach Rheine und schaue mir den mal vor Ort an. Mal sehen - wäre dann aber auch "nur" ein persönlicher Eindruck von mir und kein Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Juli 2017)

Die gebrauchte OASE- TF- Komplettanlage unter dem link von tosa ist ein Schnäppchen.

Das Dingens funktioniert und hat auch noch Reserven, falls es mal 2 Bodenabläufe und ein Skimmer irgendwann werden.
Wer weiß, was die Zukunft bringt...so ein Teich ist ja schnell mal größer gebuddelt.

Es ist nicht nur der Oase-TF dabei, sondern wohl auch noch weitere Module hinten dran, die auch nicht gerade billig sind..

Der Oase- TF hat den Riesen Vorteil, dass er ein ausgezeichnet Schall-gedämmtes Gehäuse hat.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Juli 2017)

"Zu verkaufen ist mein Oase Trommelfilter. 

 Es ist das gepumptes Model inkl. Steuerung, drei zusätzlichen Modulen und 100L Helix. Der Filter ist in einem guten gebrauchten Zustand und funktioniert tadellos. 
"
und

"Achso.... es gibt noch einen kompletten Satz Filtersiebe für die Trommel mitdazu und ein paar Leichbürsten für die Koi. Sowie die Ablaufrohre fürs Schmutzwasser."


----------



## Teichfreund77 (10. Juli 2017)

Der Easy Drum ist keine gute Wahl, ein Kunde von mir hat Ihn im Einsatz, bzw. hatte ihm im Einsatz.
Das Gehäuse darf auf keinen Fall direkter Sonne ausgesetzt werden, da es sich sonst verziehen kann, zumindest der Deckel.
Das Sieb war schon nach 2 Wochen mit einem Biofilm zu und musste dann immer wieder per Hand gereinigt werden.
Was zum Reinigen genommen worden ist weiß ich nicht nur das dann Irgendwann alles anfing zu Rosten und der TF ausgemustert werden musste.

Ich denke die Preise passen immer zu den Produkten und für 1000€ bekommt man die Qualität die man bereit ist zu Zahlen.


----------



## Mushi (10. Juli 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Preise passen immer zu den Produkten und für 1000€ bekommt man die Qualität die man bereit ist zu Zahlen.



Das ist fair. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Juli 2017)

Wenn man z.B. mit Salzsäure an "Edelstahl" sich zuschaffen macht. .....
Es wird ja öfter mal nett empfohlen. .....die Edelstahlsiebe mit Salzsäure zu "reinigen".
Leider führt das zu Korrosion.
Das kann aber auch von der jeweiligen Legierung abhängen.
Viele Siebe sind aus V2A umgangssprachlich...

Da kann der Filter auch 10000€ kosten.....
Ansonsten kann man auch mit günstigen Produkten wie den PP TF sicher auch zufrieden sein.
Die PP Serie oder auch der Aquaforte z.B. verrichten auch ihre Arbeit.
Ein TF...aus Edelstahl....wo man ...ggf. etwas bedenkenloser die UV in der Trommel oder in Trommelnähe einbauen kann hat mit Biofilm auf den Siebgewebe etwas weniger Probleme.
Man muss dann nur zusehen, das die UV nicht irgendwelche Bauteile zerstrahlt.
Theoretisch müsste auch der PP funktionieren....wenn es möglich ist.


----------



## troll20 (10. Juli 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Das Sieb war schon nach 2 Wochen mit einem Biofilm zu und musste dann immer wieder per Hand gereinigt werden.
> Was zum Reinigen genommen worden ist weiß ich nicht nur das dann Irgendwann alles anfing zu Rosten und der TF ausgemustert werden musste.


Versteh zwar nicht wie ein Kunststoffgewebe rostet, aber wenn du meinst.


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es wird ja öfter mal nett empfohlen. .....die Edelstahlsiebe mit Salzsäure zu "reinigen".


Wenn jemand meint er soll 99%ige nehmen zu müssen  und das auf einer minderen Qualität okay. Aber um Edelstahl zu schweißen muss es vorher gereinigt werden und das macht man immer mit Salzsäure  nun rosten alle Edelstahlbleche wech so ein Mist aber auch

Edit meint noch ich hätt was vergessen
Asu ja. Material: PA und ja Frost ist wohl nicht so gut. Obwohl war der CS2 nicht auch aus dem Zeug? oder war es der US3


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube....mich zu erinnern, das auf den PP TF Edelstahlsiebe aufgezogen. ..gebügelt sind.

Die Trommel des 1000€ TF sieht dem PP sehr ähnlich......

Somit wäre die Ursache eines korrodierten Siebes nicht beim Hersteller zu suchen...wenn jemand HCL raufkippt.

Auch Kunststoffsiebe  vertragen nicht immer gewisse Säuren....schmelzen regelrecht weg.
Je nach Material.. verschiedene Säureverträglichkeiten...PP PE POM PEHD ....PA Polyamid ist oft als Sieb verbaut und zerläuft  bei HCL regelrecht.
Auch da gibt es forenbekannte Fàlle...

Zitronensäure oder VitaminC...Ascorbinsähre soll in sanften Dosen funktionieren.

Ich kann mich noch gut an einen etwas größeren Schaden an Edelstahl-Bauteilen erinnern....nachdem jemand Zementschleierentferner ann Wand und Boden mit HCL verwendete.

Wer das mit V2A und Salzsäure nicht glauben will....soll das auf sein TF Sieb kippen.
Googeln kann man auch...Edelstahl Salzsäure
Aber es ist immer von der jeweiligen Legierung Säure und Konzentration abhängig.

Reinigen von Edelstahl mit Beizpaste an Schweissnàhten kenne ich. Auch das elektr. Korrosionsschutzgerät....aber sicher ohne Chloride...

USIII  ist PP- das Gehäuse.
Ebenso wie der PP TF.....
PP ist bei Frost etwas schlagempfindlicher als ABS oder OPEHD.
Dafür ist  PP masshaltiger zu verarbeiten...
Frost kommt in meinem Filterkeller nicht vor.


----------



## troll20 (11. Juli 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Frost kommt in meinem Filterkeller nicht vor.


Noch nicht, oder hast du einen Frostwächter?
Denn die letzten Jahre hatten wir keinen wirklichen Frost.
Ich lann mich aber auch an Zeiten erinnern mit wochenlangen Temperaturen unter -20°C, da wird es auch im Filterkeller irgendwann kritisch. Frag mal @mitch nach seinem letzten Winter im Filterkeller mit Kerzen und ähnlichem.


----------



## Mushi (11. Juli 2017)

Unter null Grad ist PP und PVC schlagempfindlich. Wenn ihr nicht dran klopft, passiert nichts.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## mitch (11. Juli 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Frag mal @mitch nach seinem letzten Winter im Filterkeller mit Kerzen und ähnlichem.



 irgendwann hört der Spaß auf wenn es immer kälter wird 

==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/545950/
==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/546575/


----------



## Mushi (11. Juli 2017)

Das Eine sind die Eigenschaften der Kunststoffe. Ich habe in der Praxis noch keinen zersprungenen PP oder PVC Filter gesehen. Das Andere ist das Einfrieren der Düsen. Das Problem tritt häufig auf. Hier sind kurze Zwangsspülungen oder eine Rohrbegleitheizung weit verbreitete Lösungen.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Juli 2017)

Diesen Winter hatte wir genug Frost, dass wir auf dem Rangsdorfer See- südl. Berlin- endlich wieder mit Kitebuggy per Kufen unterwegs waren.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6Q2xOEtd2U_


Bei mir läuft einfach die Filteranlage mit dem LH per kleiner Membranpumpe mit ca. 30W durch. Das hält alles im Filterkeller wegen dem zirkulierenden Wasser und wegen der Abwärme der Membranpumpen frostfrei.
Leider ist wegen der Strömungen im Teich dieser zum Schlittschuhlaufen ungeeignet geworden...

Letztendlich gibt es für 20m³/h eine gute Auswahl an möglichen TF Kandidaten.
Da muss man eben sortieren...entweder erst ganz klein und günstig..PP22, Aquaforte oder ggf. etwas teurer wie den (gebrauchten) Oase z.B. oder PP35.
Ich pers. würden den gebrauchten Oase-Tf mit den Modulen nehmen- ist relativ ausgereift und hat das "beste" Gehäuse und mit Reserven.
So kleine Nachteile oder Vorzüge haben alle Geräte.


----------



## troll20 (11. Juli 2017)

Thorsten wenn du das mit nem 21tonner machen kannsg dann haben wir mal wieder Winter


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube wir hatten so fast 20cm dieses Jahr...
Ab und zu fahren auch ein paar Chaoten mit dem Auto rauf...

Für 21t- Fahrzeuge und Schiffe gibt es das auch schon-http://* defekter Link entfernt *.
Mein pers. Schwerlastrekord war mal am Strand- da hatte ich unseren Wohnwagen am Kitebuggy dran.
------
Ich war selber sehr überrascht, wie war es im Filterkeller nur durch die Abwärme der einen Thomas AP60/80 war bei Frost recht warm war.
Filterkeller ist Aussen am Schalstein mit Styrodur isoliert und oben nur eine 25mm Grobspanplatte.

Somit also keine Frostprobleme am Filter irgendwo...


----------



## Tuppertasse (11. Juli 2017)

Man man man  Ihr haut da ja etliche  Infos raus.
Allerdings kann man jedes Metall kaputt machen bei der falschen Behandlung! Ich werde mal sehen ... gruebelgruebel


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Juli 2017)

Ich habs getan 

 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mushi (15. Juli 2017)

Isser nicht süß, der Kleine?


----------



## Tuppertasse (16. Juli 2017)

So, nun langsam geht es an meine kleine Planung, wie ich den TR dazwischen "bastel" 

Frage dazu:
Der Spülkanal bzw. dann das Spülwasser wird ja einfach weg geleitet. Da ich nicht die Möglichkeit habe das irgendwie ins Beet zu leiten möchte ich einen Art einfache Sickergrube ausschachten. Ich denke das sollte reichen:
Welche Tiefe sollte der haben ? 80cm ?
Und dann von unten nach oben --> grober Kies - feiner Split - wasserdurchlässiger Vlies der die "Schmocke" zurückhält und ausgetauscht werden kann von Zeit zu Zeit ? Noch was dadrüber ?
Welchen Aufbau schlagt Ihr vor ?


----------



## Mushi (16. Juli 2017)

Ist kein Gully oder eine Dachrinne in der Nähe?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (16. Juli 2017)

Nein nix


----------



## koiteich1 (16. Juli 2017)

Das mit der Sickergrube wird auf die Dauer nichts werden denn die setzt sich zb. bei Algenblüte schnell zu und du wirst das reinigen dann bald satt haben.
Jeh nachdem wie oft dein Trommler am Anfang spült kann ich mir vorstellen das es mit dem Wasser versickern dann auch eng werden könnte.


----------



## Tuppertasse (16. Juli 2017)

Jo, die Befürchtug habe ich auch.
Daher dachte ich die Kombi aus Kies + Split und dann ein Vlies was Wasser durchlässt und die Schmocke auffängt. Das schmeiss ich dann einfach weg. Ggf. auch noch auf das Vlies ein bisschen grober Kies. Das war / ist die Idee. 
Ich weiss sonst nicht wo ich das Spülwasser sonst entleeren kann.


----------



## koiteich1 (16. Juli 2017)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das der Trommler vorn in dem Schuppen bzw. kleinem Häuschen steht.
Hast du keine Möglichkeit von dort an das Fallrohr vom Haus drann zu kommen?

Glaube mir das ist die beste Lösung über alles andere wirst du dich nur ärgern.


----------



## Tuppertasse (16. Juli 2017)

Ist ca. 12-15m weit. und das mit freiem Gefälle dahin. Das wird Schwierig - muss unterirdisch verlegt werden  ich hab da momentan noch keine andere Idee.
Alternative wäre kleine Pumpvorlage und noch eine Pumpe rein und von Zeit zu Zeit wegpumpen - ist auch nicht viel besser und noch eine Pumpe --> das habe ich verworfen.


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Juli 2017)

> Hast du keine Möglichkeit von dort an das Fallrohr vom Haus drann zu kommen?


Und wo endet das dann?
Dann liegt ein Haufen genau am Ende des Rohres!

Ein Eimer am Auslauf gefällt dir nicht?


----------



## Mushi (16. Juli 2017)

Du kannst versickern versuchen und wirst später doch beim Gully landen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (16. Juli 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ein Eimer am Auslauf gefällt dir nicht?


Naja den müsste ich ja manuell leeren oder halt noch eine Pumpe rein und das wegpumpen. Diese Option hatte ich eigentlich adacta gelegt



Mushi schrieb:


> Du kannst versickern versuchen und wirst später doch beim Gully landen.


Das mag sein; am Anfang wird er ja bestimmt oft zurückspülen. Nur später dachte ich kommt das hin wenn er 1-2x in der Stunde spült und ca. 2l Rückspülwasser in den Kies macht. Meinste nciht das das OK ist für die Versickerung ? Hab mal im netz geschaut ob es da irgendeine grobe überschlägige berechnungsformel gibt ausgehend von einer bestimmten Bodenart wieviel Wasser aufgenommen werden kann - aber habe da noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Mushi (16. Juli 2017)

Du hast den Trommelfilter knapp bemessen gekauft, daher müsste er später alle 10-15 Minuten spülen.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Juli 2017)

> Hab mal im netz geschaut ob es da irgendeine grobe überschlägige berechnungsformel gibt ausgehend von einer bestimmten Bodenart wieviel Wasser aufgenommen werden kann - aber habe da noch nichts gefunden.


Mit Wasser mag das funktionieren.
Du vergißt aber den Schlamm, den du raus holst. Der verstopft alles!


----------



## Tuppertasse (16. Juli 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Mit Wasser mag das funktionieren.
> Du vergißt aber den Schlamm, den du raus holst. Der verstopft alles!



Deswegen dachte ich auf den Split eine wasserdurchlaessiges Vlies was ich so in die Tonne werfen kann von Zeit zu Zeit


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Juli 2017)

Wenn zwischen von Zeit zu Zeit keine Tage liegen. 

Laß uns mal als Vlies das von der Dunsthaube nehmen. Das Dünne, daß aussieht wie Löschpapier.
Nach einigen Spülungen wird es zu sein. Dann läuft die Brühe über den Rand und verstopft zuerst das Erdreich und dann den Kies.

Eigentlich ist der Schmutz der Gleiche, welcher ein Vorfilter z.B. Spaltsieb entfernen soll. Jetzt frage mal in die Runde, was die Mädels und Jungs da für Erfahrungen gemacht haben.


----------



## koiteich1 (16. Juli 2017)

Probiere es aus aber ich wette mit dir das du dann halt etwas später deine Leitung legst 

habe bei mir auch ca. 11m HT Rohr für Dreckwasser vom Trommler verlegt.
Hab ja schon geschrieben wenn es mal eine richtige Algenblüte gibt kann der sich auch den Wolf spülen.
Und was ist dann mit deiner Sickergrube ??
Man sträubt sich gegen vieles aber beißt sich zum Schluß doch in den Ar.... weil man es nicht gleich gemacht hat.
Ich kenne das auch.


----------



## Tuppertasse (16. Juli 2017)

Man man man ... ihr muntert einen ja wieder auf 
Da muss ich erstmal drueber schlafen!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mitch (16. Juli 2017)

2 Tage: ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/525711/


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Juli 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> 2 Tage: ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/525711/


----------



## mitch (17. Juli 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


>



so ein Trommelfilter macht auch nur das was er soll, und das recht gut


----------



## Teich4You (17. Juli 2017)

Moin.
Lass das Abwasser doch durch einen Filtersack laufen, der alles grobe zurück hält.
Das Wasser, dass durch geht, lässt du versickern.
Den Filtersack schmeißt du in die Mülltonne.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Juli 2017)

Edit: Ja ich weiß, dass sind zusätzliche Kosten und Material und man hätte ja auch einen Vliesfilter nehmen können, aber die Filtersäcke kann man sich ja vielleicht selber herstellen.


----------



## center (17. Juli 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ich habs getan



Na da bin ja auf den Erfahrungsbericht gespannt


----------



## Teichfreund77 (17. Juli 2017)

center schrieb:


> Na da bin ja auf den Erfahrungsbericht gespannt



Und ich erst.
Wenn jemand noch einen Low Cost Trommler braucht, ich habe dem vom Kollegen bekommen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Juli 2017)

center schrieb:


> Na da bin ja auf den Erfahrungsbericht gespannt


Jo ich auch 

Teile (insb. PVC) sind nun alle angekommen. Gestern schonmal den Tisch gebaut, wo der TR drauf kommt. Wird heute so hoffe ich fertiggestellt.
Dann geht es an den Umbau der Verrohrung. Ich hoffe morgen / übermorgen kann ich den ersten Test starten.


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Juli 2017)

Update:
nachdem der Weltuntergang gerade hier begonnen hat wird das heute nix mehr


----------



## mitch (19. Juli 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> hier


und wo ist das?


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Juli 2017)

NRW - Nähe Dortmund


----------



## mitch (19. Juli 2017)

heftig - hab grad mal das Radarbild angesehen ==> https://kachelmannwetter.com/de/regenradar/nordrhein-westfalen/20170719-1600z.html


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Juli 2017)

Ja genau! Nun siehts besser aus aber keine Chance weiter zu bauen! Also morgen falls das Wetter es zulaesst


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tuppertasse (20. Juli 2017)

Erster Teil erledigt ... nun wieder Regen :-(

Es ist S O M M E R !!!!!!!

 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tuppertasse (24. Juli 2017)

So da bin ich wieder. Wochenende durchgearbeitet und Filter ist integriert und laeuft soweit! [emoji51]
Insgesamt bin ich erstmal positiv angetan und muss jetzt erst einmal ein wenig optimieren usw.

Kabel noch einmal vernünftig verlängern, so dass ich die Box richtig anbringen kann.
Momentan muss ich mich zwischen großer Durchfluss und viel spülen vs. kleiner Durchfluss mit weniger Spülgängen arrangieren. Warum ? --> nunja Teich ist halt voll mit Schwebealgen - ist halt so wenn man einen TR nachträglich integriert 









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Teich4You (24. Juli 2017)

Super das es läuft. Warte halt paar Tage, dann wird das Spülen nachlassen. Wie hoch ist deine Umwälzung? Schaffst du 18.000 die Stunde?


----------



## Tuppertasse (24. Juli 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist deine Umwälzung? Schaffst du 18.000 die Stunde?



Ich habe mich für Variante 2 entschieden sprich wenig Durchfluss. Bei höherem Durchfluss kommt er momentan nicht mit dem Spülen hinterher. Ich werde berichten sobald das Wasser aufklärt  hahahahaha. Momentan bin ich guter Dinge und von meiner Technik begeistert. Ich kann so viel Kleinigkeiten einstellen, so dass ich genau das gewünschte Ergebnis habe.
Nur dauert es halt länger jetzt da der Durchfluss nicht hoch ist.


----------



## teichinteressent (24. Juli 2017)

> Ich kann so viel Kleinigkeiten einstellen, so dass ich genau das gewünschte Ergebnis habe.


Dann stell doch 'Klares Wasser' ein.


----------



## Tuppertasse (24. Juli 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Dann stell doch 'Klares Wasser' ein.



lol


----------



## Tuppertasse (6. Aug. 2017)

So, da bin ich wieder !
Filteranlage ala TRF läuft jetzt seid 2 Wochen. Erfolg ist schon deutlich zu sehen !
Durchfluss konnte ebenso deutlich gesteigert werden und Skimmer wird nun schon nach unten gezogen, so dass der Reinigungseffekt nun noch besser werden sollte !

Hier mal eine kleine Fotostory:
Vorher:
    

Nach 10 Tagen:
  

Nach 12 Tagen:


----------



## center (7. Aug. 2017)

Wieviel Wasser verbraucht der TF zur Zeit?
Und hast du einen automatischen Wasserzufluss zum Teich?


----------



## Tuppertasse (7. Aug. 2017)

center schrieb:


> Wieviel Wasser verbraucht der TF zur Zeit?


Also im moment verbraucht er pro Spülvorgang ca. 2,5-3l. Wenn ich voll aufdrehe (Druckseite ist etwas angedrosselt), dann braucht er ca. 4l pro Spülung.
Insgesamter Verbrauch ist momentan schwierig, da ich ja einen verschmodderten teich habe ohne diesen vorher abzusaugen. Somit habe ich den Durchfluss durch mehrere Schieber und meine regelbare Pumpe über einen Poti entsprechend eingedrosselt.
Ohne Regenwasser habe ich in etwa ca. 10 m3 in diesen 2 Wochen an Frischwasser aufgefüllt, was bei meinem Teich knapp 50% ausmachen dürfte (habe in etwa 20-25m3 Fassungsvermögen)



center schrieb:


> Und hast du einen automatischen Wasserzufluss zum Teich?


Noch einen quasi halbautomatischen  Schlauch in Biotonne und lass laufen 
Wenn soweit alles läuft bei mir dann werde ich zwei Erweiterungen planen:

1. fristsicherer Schlauch zum TR und Biotonne zwecks Auffüllen
2. Das Spülwasser in einem zB 100l Bottich auffangen und die "Schmocke" zurückhalten. Über eine kleine Pumpe das dann gefilterte Spülwasser wieder zurück in den Teich via Biotonne zurück --> dann brauche ich nciht so viel Frischwasser mehr. CS2 hat 300 micron --> TR hat 70 micron --> Spülwasserfiltern durch 50-60 micron Sieb möglich ? Dann sollte es zurückgehalten werden. Aber das ist noch Zukunft.

Allgemein kann ich sagen, morgens ist der teich bereits ziemlich klar über die Nacht und Inaktivität der Fische. Tagsüber macht der TR dann insb. seine Aufgabe


----------



## Tuppertasse (7. Aug. 2017)

So hier noch einmal ein Vergleich:
Wasser direkt aus dem Teich (rechts) und direkt nach Erst-IBN des TR
 

Wasser nach 14 Tagen aus dem TR
 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Aug. 2017)

Und bitte noch ein Bild vom "Smothy" aus der Spülrinne.
Immer schön, wenn auch ein günstiges Gerät seine Arbeit macht!
Danke für die Doku!

Nimm das "recycelte" Spülwasser besser zum Blümchen gießen. Kann gut sein, dass dort viele Nährstoffe in gelöster Form drin sind.

Für Blümchen und Rasen sicher gut.


----------



## Tuppertasse (7. Aug. 2017)

Smoothie ist gut ... gefaellt mir

Ob man hier erkennt dass da ein Smoothie entsorgt wird [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji780]
 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## center (7. Aug. 2017)

Man, ich dachte du machst den mal richtig mies, damit ich mir keinen kaufe.


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Aug. 2017)

Wie viel wälzt du nun um ?


----------



## Tuppertasse (7. Aug. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wie viel wälzt du nun um ?



Aeh was meinst du?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Aug. 2017)

Wie viel Liter Wasser, du pro Stunde durch deinen TF jagst ..


----------



## Tuppertasse (7. Aug. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wie viel Liter Wasser, du pro Stunde durch deinen TF jagst ..



Hatte ich oben geschrieben dass der Durchfluss stark gedrosselt ist aufgrund des ganzen Schmodders und Schwebeteilchen. Der duerfte so bei irgendwas zwischen 4-8m3/h liegen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass der je sauberer das Wasser wird auch erhoeht werden kann! Ist noch einiges an Schmodder drin!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tuppertasse (12. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
So ein gebrauchter Pondo3 war zu Testzwecken jetzt im Einsatz.
Funktioniert auch alles soweit und mit dem Auffangbeutel bleibt auch einiges an Schmutz haengen! Ich habe es dann in einen Fass laufen lassen bevor ich es direkt jn den Teich zuruecklaufen lassen wollte!
War eine gute Entscheidung denn das ganz feine Zeugs wird nicht zurueckgehalten! :-( siehe Foto unten. Ist das so oder mach ich was falsch?

Meine erste spontane Idee war wenn es so ist dass ich mittels einer Schmutzwasserpumpe vor den TR pumoen und das zeugs da dann rausgeholt wird und mir nicht alles Wasser floeten geht!

Jemand eine Idee / Rat ?

 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zacky (12. Aug. 2017)

Weglaufen lassen, damit gleich einen Wasserwechsel vollziehen oder als Regenwasser auffangen. Ansonsten...müsstest Du einen noch feineren Filtersack nehmen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (12. Aug. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Weglaufen lassen, damit gleich einen Wasserwechsel vollziehen oder als Regenwasser auffangen. Ansonsten...müsstest Du einen noch feineren Filtersack nehmen.



Also ist das normal und ich kann das Gerät als funktionstüchtig abstempeln ? Das wäre schon einmal gut 
Ich denke die Idee über den TR werde ich mal ausprobieren  oder was meinste Zacky ?


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Aug. 2017)

Dann wird der Trommler im Dauerspülbetrieb laufen, und gegebenfalls auch überfordert sein. Und die gelösten Nährstoffe hast du dennoch im Wasser. Wie @Zacky schon geschrieben hat, lass die Brühe weglaufen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (12. Aug. 2017)

Okay ... weglaufen lassen ... dazu dann die Frage: Momentan habe ich nur zwei Rohre dran, d.h. die Saugwirkung ist groß und es wird viel Wasser direkt ausgeworfen. Das ist eigentlich kontraproduktiv, da ich ja gar nicht so schnell die ganze Schmocke aufsaugen kann. Da hätte ich 30% vom Teich fertig und kein Wasser mehr  Ist das normal ?


----------



## Zacky (12. Aug. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ich denke die Idee über den TR werde ich mal ausprobieren  oder was meinste Zacky ?



Ausprobieren kann man vieles, ob es jedoch sinnvoll ist, sei dahingestellt, denn wie Roland schon schrieb...der Trommler wird dann evtl. während dieser Zeit dauerhaft oder in sehr kurzen Intervallen spülen, da dieser feine Schmutz das Gewebe recht schnell zusetzen kann. Auch die Frage, ob dein Trommlergewebe wiederum deutlich feiner ist, als der Auffangsack jetzt. Die kleinsten Partikel gehen dennoch durch...und wenn der Trommler dann evtl. (man weiß es ja nicht 100%) minütlich spült, verlierst Du auch wieder Wasser aus dem Teich, was durch die Spülpumpe ausgetragen wird. Also so oder so, muss nachgefüllt werden. 



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ist das normal ?



Ja, durchaus. Leider.  Man muss das auch alles recht langsam absaugen, da es sonst zu sehr aufgewirbelt wird.


----------



## Tuppertasse (12. Aug. 2017)

Oh je ... da werde ich ja etliches nachfüllen müssen :-( den Wasserverbrauch möchte ich gar nicht erst wissen :-(


----------



## Mushi (13. Aug. 2017)

Das Nachfüllen sollte möglichst automatisch erfolgen, da sonst Dein Trommelfilter verwirrt ist. Er spült im Schwerkraftbetrieb noch häufiger, wenn Wasser fehlt.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (13. Aug. 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Das Nachfüllen sollte möglichst automatisch erfolgen, da sonst Dein Trommelfilter verwirrt ist. Er spült im Schwerkraftbetrieb noch häufiger, wenn Wasser fehlt.



Da kann ich dir gerade nicht folgen. Also ich stelle keine Abhängigkeit aufgrund des Wasserstandes fest - ich habe aber eine gepumpte Version aus dem Teich über CSII zum TR.
Von Zeit zu Zeit fülle ich mal manuell was nach oder aber der Regen macht das für mich 

Sobald der Schmodder raus werde ich noch weiter optimieren und auch u.a. über automatisches Auffüllen nachdenken.


----------



## Mushi (13. Aug. 2017)

Beim gepumpten Betrieb tritt das Problem nicht auf.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## ASSchlicki (13. Aug. 2017)

Wenn Du das Wasser wieder in den Teich pumpen willst, kannst Du zur Feinfilterung Damenstrumpfhosen nutzen.


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Aug. 2017)

Das mit den Damenstrümpfen habe ich schon probiert, kann ich nur davon abraten. Die groben Teile bleiben im Strumpf hängen, das feine Zeugs und die Nährstoffe gehen aber durch.


----------



## Zacky (13. Aug. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> ich habe aber eine gepumpte Version aus dem Teich über CSII zum TR


 ...das ist doch doppelt gemoppelt!? Wieso filterst Du erst über den CS II und dann über den Trommler? Du kannst doch direkt in den Trommler pumpen!

Ich benutze statt Damenstrumpfhosen, selbst genähte Filtersäcke aus Filtervlies jeglicher Gramm-Dichte.


----------



## Tuppertasse (13. Aug. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> ...das ist doch doppelt gemoppelt!? Wieso filterst Du erst über den CS II und dann über den Trommler? Du kannst doch direkt in den Trommler pumpen!


 Endlich fragt jemand mal - hab schon viel eher damit gerechnet 
Warum ? Naja kann ich dir gar nicht sagen - passte irgendwie besser mit der Verrohrung. Somit kann ich ganz leicht für die Überwinterung kurz umbauen, sprich den CSII als einziger Filter reinnehmen und den TR winterfest machen.
Moment nutze ich ihn halt als 300 Mikron Vorfilter  Aber du hast schon recht - Sinn macht das nicht 



Zacky schrieb:


> Ich benutze statt Damenstrumpfhosen, selbst genähte Filtersäcke aus Filtervlies jeglicher Gramm-Dichte.


Ja diese Filtervliese (heisst die Mehrzahl so ) hab ich auch schon länger im Visier insb für meine Sickergrube um den Schmodder aus dem TR zurückzuhalten und ggf. dann das "saubere" Spülwasser wieder in den Teich zurückzu pumpen.
Nur sehe ich nie irgendeine Angabe wieviel Mikron die haben sondern nur eine Gramm-Zahl


----------



## Zacky (13. Aug. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Sinn macht das nicht


Jeder wie er es möchte, alles individuell! 



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Nur sehe ich nie irgendeine Angabe wieviel Mikron die haben sondern nur eine Gramm-Zahl


Richtig, das Vlies ist immer in Gramm angegeben und wenn ich mich nicht irre - je höher die Grammzahl, desto feiner wird es.


----------



## Tuppertasse (13. Aug. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Je höher die Grammzahl, desto feiner wird es.



 das ist doch mal eine Aussage


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Aug. 2017)

Richtig! Mit einen z.B. 40 G Vlies, bist du gut bedient.


----------



## Tuppertasse (13. Aug. 2017)

Wo gibt es die und welche sollte man nehmen (Material? Hell / dunkel ?)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Aug. 2017)

Frag mal Zacky, er näht sich diese ja..
Ich wüsste nur wo es ganze Rollen gibt.. Diese haben dann aber min. 50 Meter und liegen bei 20 € +


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Aug. 2017)

Mein Schlammsauger fördert 5000l/h, wie groß muss dann denn der Vliessack sein das er das schafft ohne ständig verstopft zu sein? Und wie sieht es mit den gelösten Nährstoffen aus, die bringe ich so ja wieder ins System.


----------



## Zacky (13. Aug. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nur wo es ganze Rollen gibt.. Diese haben dann aber min. 50 Meter und liegen bei 20 € +



So mache ich das auch nur. Kaufe mir eine Rolle und nähe mir die Säcke selbst zusammen. Habe auch schon verschiedene Dichten probiert. Wir nutzen diese Säcke jedoch nicht, um das Wasser vom Schlammsauger aufzufangen, zu reinigen und wieder einzuleiten, sondern wir nutzen die Säcke mehr dazu, mit diesen die feinen Schwebstoffe rauszufiltern.

Es war also nur ein Vorschlag, im Vergleich zu dem durchlässigen Gewebesack, den er aktuell benutzt. Ich kann euch also nur sagen, dass so ein Sack - wenn er Schwebstoffe und/oder aufgewühlte Algenfetzen aufnimmt, nach gut 8 Stunden dicht ist.

Hier noch schnell ein Bild eines Sackes. Vorher & Nachher


----------



## Tuppertasse (13. Aug. 2017)

Hi Zacky:
Sieht ja hammermaessig aus  das waere dann eine bessere Idee dass Wasser lieber ueber so einen Sack wieder in den Teich laufen zu lassen! Muss ich mir nur was vernuenftiges zum befestigen am Ablaufschlauch einfallen lassen. Welche Maße hat dein genaehter Filtersack ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Aug. 2017)

20 G, Zacky??


----------



## Zacky (13. Aug. 2017)

das auf dem Bild, sind 20 gr gewesen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen wie es bei dir am Teich aussieht?
Hast du den Durchfluss schon erhöhen können und wie oft Spült der Filter nun?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Aug. 2017)

Moin moin 
Danke der Nachfrage.

Aktuelle Situation ist so, dass noch ziemlich viel Schmocke im Teich auf dem Boden liegt und bei warmen Wetter und Temperaturen >18°C und somit Aktivität der Fische wird das immer aufgewirbelt und dann vom TR rausgebracht. Somit spült der momentan relativ oft.
Vor 1,5 Wochen war es ziemlich kalt und der Teich hatten Temperaturen zwischen 15-16°C und da hat bei gleichem Durchfluss der TR ca. nur noch alle 4-6h (!!!!) gespült. Somit konnte der Durchfluss enorm gesteigert werden.
Bei mir liegt es einfach daran dass die Schmocke sich mittlerweile von 3 Jahren angesammelt hat und ich das erstmal rausbekommen muss.Das Wasser an sich ist klar wie sonst was. Nur halt die Aufwirbelungen der Fische verunreinigt aber wird vom TR "entsorgt".

Ich bin momentan zufrieden und muss etwas Geduld haben.
Plan: gebrauchter Schlammsauger liegt im Gartenhaus und Spätherbst sowie Frühling wird ordentlich abgesaugt, so dass ich hoffentlich gut die Schmocke rausbekommen.
Das ist einfach das dumme Los, dass ich lange zeit nicht über einen TR gefiltert habe.


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Okt. 2017)

So nun gibt es ein Update für alle die, die es interessiert 

Also insgesamt bin ich mit dem Filter echt zufrieden. Er tut was er soll und das Wasser war kristall klar (bis auf das Aufgewühlte von den Fischen bei warmen Wetter).
Nun habe ich den TR bereits gebypasst und winterfest gemacht.

nun kommt aber das ABER !
Bei meinem Teich und der ganzen "Schmocke" die ich über 3 Jahre nun angesammelt habe und über den normalen 300mueh Siebbogenfilter NICHT rausgeholt habe ist der Durchfluss bei diesem Filter enorm stark zu drosseln. Das war mir bisher egal, weil er trotzdem das tut was er soll aber es dauert auch entsprechend lange.
Nachteil durch den stark gedrossleten Durchfluss war, dass das Wasser kristallklar war aber die Oberfläche nicht mehr von meinem Skimmer aufgesaugt wurde. Habe ebenso Holzstücke auf den Skimmer gelegt um das zu unterstützen allerdings hat der Sog über den Skimmer einfach nicht gereicht.
Somit stehe ich für die nächste Saison vor einem Problem. Ich sehe da nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

0. Spätherbst und Frühes Frühjahr werde ich noch 2x mit dem Schlammsauger absaugen was geht.
1. Komplett Entleerung des Teichs inkl. Säuberung von Algen / "Schmocke" in der Hoffnung dass ich dann die 15 m3/h über den TR bekomme
2. Investition in einen entsprechend großen neuen TR

Was meint ihr gerade für Teiche die bereits das nennen wir es mal "Algenproblem" bereits haben.


----------



## troll20 (15. Okt. 2017)

Und wie wäre es wenn du den Skimmer nur über den Siebfilter schickst und die Bodenabsaugung über Trommler und Bio?


----------



## Zacky (15. Okt. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Spätherbst und Frühes Frühjahr werde ich noch 2x mit dem Schlammsauger absaugen was geht.


Ja, wäre empfehlenswert und eine sinnvolle Art & Weise.



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Komplett Entleerung des Teichs inkl. Säuberung von Algen / "Schmocke" in der Hoffnung dass ich dann die 15 m3/h über den TR bekomme


Nein, nicht so gut, denn das geht zu Lasten der Teichbiologie und bedeutet richtig Stress für Mensch & Tier.


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Okt. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und wie wäre es wenn du den Skimmer nur über den Siebfilter schickst und die Bodenabsaugung über Trommler und Bio?


Dazu müsste ich die komplette Verrohrung ändern, denn meine Pumpe liegt unten im Teich und saugt beides an und geht dann mit einem Rohr rüber zu meiner Filteranlage. Ich müsste dann ja mit zwei Pumpen arbeiten oder ? und somit zwei Druckleitungen machen.
Eine Idee wäre den Strom aufzuteilen durch ein 3-Wege Ventil. Voller Durchfluss und dann zB 2/3 über den SBF und 1/3 über den TR. Macht das Sinn ?


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Okt. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ja, wäre empfehlenswert und eine sinnvolle Art & Weise.


Weisst du wie ich den Auslauf vom Pondo3 verlängern kann damit ich das abgesaugte Wasser bis zu meinem Blumenbeet bekomme ? Entfernung ca. 10 zusätzliche Meter


----------



## troll20 (15. Okt. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Macht das Sinn ?


Nicht wirklich


----------



## Zacky (15. Okt. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Weisst du wie ich den Auslauf vom Pondo3 verlängern kann damit ich das abgesaugte Wasser bis zu meinem Blumenbeet bekomme ? Entfernung ca. 10 zusätzliche Meter


Ich verlängere den Auslaufschlauch mit KG-Rohr, lege also den Schlauch einfach in das Rohr hinein, leicht abschüssig natürlich.


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Okt. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ich verlängere den Auslaufschlauch mit KG-Rohr, lege also den Schlauch einfach in das Rohr hinein, leicht abschüssig natürlich.


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

So Leute,
so langsam mache ich mich an meine Planung für die neue Saison. Dabei stehen zwei fundamentale Fragen im Raum:

1. Behalte ich meine Trommler oder hole ich mir einen größeren um von vorneherein den Durchfluss entsprechend zu haben ?
2. Wohin bringe ich das Spülwasser ? Idee war eine Filter-Kies-Grube zum versickern zu bauen. reicht das ? Wenn ja wie baut man die richtig ?

Bin auf Eure Tips gespannt


----------



## Zacky (28. Dez. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> 1. Behalte ich meine Trommler oder hole ich mir einen größeren um von vorneherein den Durchfluss entsprechend zu haben ?


Da stellt sich die Frage, wie viele Anschlüsse brauchst Du am Trommelfilter? Also wie viele Bodenabläufe und Skimmer liegen aktuell an? Wird der Teich in Zukunft nochmal erweitert und verfügt dann somit über weitere Bodenabläufe und Skimmer?



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> 2. Wohin bringe ich das Spülwasser ? Idee war eine Filter-Kies-Grube zum versickern zu bauen. reicht das ?


Das Spülwasser vom Trommelfilter könnte man bequem irgendwo in einer Pflanzenecke / Hecke versickern lassen. 

Nach meinen Erkenntnissen ist das Einleiten in den Hausabwasserkanal nur mit gesonderter Genehmigung und separater Zähler-Uhr erlaubt. Von daher könnte man auch voll Old-School-mäßig, dass Schmutzwasser in einem Siebeimer auffangen, so dass der grobe Schmutz im Sieb hängen bleibt und das etwas dickere Wasser durchtropft und dann mittels Schmutzwasserpumpe oder Hebeanlage entlang der Hecken entsorgen. Der grobe Schmutz im Sieb landet dann alle paar Tage auf dem Kompost. ...oder... Du machst ein Sickerloch und kratzt dort dann alle paar Monate den Schmodder raus und entsorgst ihn auf dem Kompost, denn mit der Zeit setzt sich das einfach alles zu und es versickert nix mehr. Mit Kies würde ich da nichts machen, denn den Schmodder bekommst Du ohne Fluchen da nicht raus.


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Da stellt sich die Frage, wie viele Anschlüsse brauchst Du am Trommelfilter? Also wie viele Bodenabläufe und Skimmer liegen aktuell an? Wird der Teich in Zukunft nochmal erweitert und verfügt dann somit über weitere Bodenabläufe und Skimmer?



Bodenabläufe habe ich nicht und werde ich auch nie haben, da ich es nicht umbauen werde  habe eine gepumpte Version zum jetzigen CSII.

Ich bräuchte also nur einen Trommler mit einem Einlauf allerdings sollte er direkt trotz Schmodderwasser mindestens 10 m3/h pumpen können; Im Endstadium dann die geforderten 15-20 m3/h



Zacky schrieb:


> Das Spülwasser vom Trommelfilter könnte man bequem irgendwo in einer Pflanzenecke / Hecke versickern lassen.
> 
> Nach meinen Erkenntnissen ist das Einleiten in den Hausabwasserkanal nur mit gesonderter Genehmigung und separater Zähler-Uhr erlaubt. Von daher könnte man auch voll Old-School-mäßig, dass Schmutzwasser in einem Siebeimer auffangen, so dass der grobe Schmutz im Sieb hängen bleibt und das etwas dickere Wasser durchtropft und dann mittels Schmutzwasserpumpe oder Hebeanlage entlang der Hecken entsorgen. Der grobe Schmutz im Sieb landet dann alle paar Tage auf dem Kompost. ...oder... Du machst ein Sickerloch und kratzt dort dann alle paar Monate den Schmodder raus und entsorgst ihn auf dem Kompost, denn mit der Zeit setzt sich das einfach alles zu und es versickert nix mehr. Mit Kies würde ich da nichts machen, denn den Schmodder bekommst Du ohne Fluchen da nicht raus.



Die Idee kam mir auch bereits:
Einfach eine großzügige Grube, die allerdings dann mit unterschiedlichen Qualitäten von Kies. Obendrauf dann ein Vlies, was die Algen zurückhält und dann Wasser durchsickern lässt. Alle Paar Tage/Woche Vlies austauschen. War mal so ne Idee


----------



## DbSam (28. Dez. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Einfach eine großzügige Grube, die allerdings dann mit unterschiedlichen Qualitäten von Kies. Obendrauf dann ein Vlies, was die Algen zurückhält und dann Wasser durchsickern lässt. Alle Paar Tage/Woche Vlies austauschen.


Wenn die Sickergrube eine entsprechende Größe *und* der Boden eine günstige und aufnahmefähige Struktur besitzt, dann reicht auch etwas grober Schotter.
Für unsere Dach- und Terrassenentwässerung haben wir vor zwanzig Jahren eine Sickergrube aus 3 Schachtringen + Konus angelegt. - Bisher ohne Probleme. Während der angesammelte Dreck vom Dach schon nicht ganz ohne ist, wird gerade von der Terrasse sehr viel Dreck in die Grube gespült. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. Dez. 2017)

Schaft der neue Trommler die 15m3/h nicht?
Laut Datenblatt soll er das schaffen, aber im realen leben 

Der Preis ist unschlagbar, aber so richtig überzeugen konnte er mich nicht, hatte den Trommler von einem Kollegen bekommen.

LG
Sven


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

Tja, das weiss ich halt nicht. muss ich wahrscheinlich halt ausprobieren.

Alternative wäre: in den Boden eine Art Gefäß zu stellen --> dort dann eine kleine Pumpe mit Schwimmerschalter rein, die dann das Wasser wiederum ab und zu weg pumpt. Dann hätte ich aber mittlerweile 3 Pumpen in Aktion, was ich nicht wollte (Pumpe vom Teich, Spülpumpe sowie dann diese ich-pump-mal-weg Pumpe)


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Schaft der neue Trommler die 15m3/h nicht?
> Laut Datenblatt soll er das schaffen, aber im realen leben
> 
> Der Preis ist unschlagbar, aber so richtig überzeugen konnte er mich nicht, hatte den Trommler von einem Kollegen bekommen.
> ...



Welchen Trommler meinste ? Meinen den ich jetzt habe ? Der schafft bestimmt die angegeben 15 m3 A B E R ich habe halt ziemlich viel Dreckszeug noch dadrin liegen, welches erstmal rausmuss - Ergebnis: Durchfluss musste super stark gedrosselt werden sonst lief der Trommler über. Das funktioniert für neue Teiche wo nix drin ist aber für Aufholbetrieb reicht das nicht.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. Dez. 2017)

Den meinte ich.
Mein Kollege hatte das gleiche erzählt.
Irgendwie hat er es hinbekommen das das Sieb verrostet ist.
Nun hat er einen Papierfilter mit 2x 4 Meter Türmen ( Riesenfilter )


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

Naja das Sieb kann ich für einen Hunderter neu bespannen lassen. Wäre kein Problem - allerdings löst das nicht mein Durchflussproblem! Leider - ich hoffe es wird im Frühjahr hier mal ein gebrauchter angeboten!


----------



## Michael H (28. Dez. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Der schafft bestimmt die angegeben 15 m3 A B E R ich habe halt ziemlich viel Dreckszeug noch dadrin liegen, welches erstmal rausmuss - Ergebnis: Durchfluss musste super stark gedrosselt werden sonst lief der Trommler über. Das funktioniert für neue Teiche wo nix drin ist aber für Aufholbetrieb reicht das nicht.


Hallo
Aber irgendwann sollte doch mal der größte Schmutz raus sein , so das sich mal normale ( ok was ist schon normal) Spül Intervalle einstellen sollten .
Von einer Spülwassergrube würde ich abraten . Da kommt mit der Zeit soviel zusammen das dir die Grube im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes absäuft .
Gibt ja hier im Forum einige Lösungen zum Thema Spülwasser ....

Ohne Filter




_View: https://youtu.be/ggNxRnA_RvU_

Filter 




_View: https://youtu.be/WY7uYTeFQcQ_

Mit Filter




_View: https://youtu.be/HAETYeUJgjs_


----------



## sugger1234 (28. Dez. 2017)

meinst du nicht das ein Vliesfilter für deinen Teich die bessere Lösung gewesen wäre


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Aber irgendwann sollte doch mal der größte Schmutz raus sein , so das sich mal normale ( ok was ist schon normal) Spül Intervalle einstellen sollten .


Ja das mag sein. Aber der lief ca. 2,5 Monate und wenn ich in meinen Teich jetzt schaue der gerade 4°C hat und mir anschaue wieviel Schmocker da noch ueberall auf dem Boden liegt dann wird es mit dem Filter noch ordentlich lange dauern. Das hat aber nur den Grund, dass ich den Durchfluss so stark drosseln muss. Daher war die Überlegung halt einen größeren zu holen damit die Zeit verkürzt wird.



sugger1234 schrieb:


> meinst du nicht das ein Vliesfilter für deinen Teich die bessere Lösung gewesen wäre


Ich weiss nicht ob das besser ist ? Was wäre der Vorteil ?
Ich hatte mich damals etwas eingelesen und ich meine ich war dann beim Trommler als die beste Lösung hängen geblieben. Aber bin für jeden Vorschlag offen.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Dez. 2017)

Wenn deine jetzigen Filter, deinen Teich nicht klar bekommen, solltest du mal der Schmutzursache auf den Grund gehen.
Und gegebenfalls, nächstes Jahr dazu helfen, das der Dreck mal aus deinem System kommt.

Alternativ neuen Trommler kaufen, z.B. PP35 oder gleich den größeren Bruder, damit da mal Flow gefahren werden kann und der Dreck aus dem System kommt.
Ansonsten einen Vliesfilter zu deinem jetzigen TF zuschalten. Vlieser filtern feiner als Trommelfilter. 
Jedoch wirst du hier in der Anfangszeit, viel Vlies verbrauchen, das muss dir klar sein. Hier mit 20 G Vlies beginnen.

Ich hätte nächstes Jahr, einen Genesis Evo, in sehr guten Zustand zur Abgabe, dort kannst du gute 15000 Liter durchschicken, je nach Verschmutzungsgrad..


Zum Spülwasser: Tonne eingraben und eine Schmutzpumpe mit großer Schmutztoleranz hinein, welches das Wasser automatisch wegpumpt (Kanal oder ähnliches).


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

Ja genau - mal richtig Fluß reinkriegen - das ist es. PP35 ist bestimmt gut aber neu ? Nä - das sprengt alles :-(

Der Grund der Verunreinigung ist für mich klar. 4 Jahre nur über CSII gefilter mit 300 müh. Außerdem 2 Jahre davon __ Schildkröten drin gehabt. Das macht dreck den man nicht einfach wegbekommt. Ich muss halt den Dreck irgendwie rausbekommen. Großer Trommler wäre schon toll - aber erschwinglich ? da prallen zwei welten aufeinander.

noch ein zusätzlicher Vlieser kann ich platzmäßig nicht unterbringen.


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Dez. 2017)

Dann würde ich mich mal dran machen, den Teich nächstes Jahr zu reinigen (selbststäbndig).
Boden absaugen usw. großer Wasserwechsel, damit hier mal was voran geht.

Danach schauen, großer Vlieser oder Trommelfilter.
Preislich der Trommler günstiger, aber wohin mit Abwasser.

Vlieser filtert feiner, verbraucht aber Vlies (Kosten).


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

Ja ich weiss. Habe mir einen gebrauchten Aqua-irgendwas 3 geholt und im Frühjahr sauge ich da mal lustig drin rum. Trotzdem denke ich über einen neuen Trommler drüber nach. Vielleicht hat ja einer nen PP35 oder größer.


----------



## Michael H (28. Dez. 2017)

Hallo
Oder selbst einen Bauen auf deine Bedürfnisse....


----------



## Zacky (28. Dez. 2017)

Ich würde grundsätzlich zu Bedenken geben, dass Du den Teich bzw. genauer den Filter gepumpt betreibst. Da wird es an sich schon schwierig, da ein entsprechend hohes Umwälzvolumen zu erzielen und ein Teil des Schmutzes wird durch die Pumpen im Teich zerkleinert. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass eine gewisse Menge Schmutzfracht gar nicht abtransport wird.

Auf Grund des "Zerkleinerungsprozesses" durch die Pumpe(n) würde ich wohl eher auf einen Vlieser setzen, da er deutlich feiner und besser filtert. Einen Trommler kann man natürlich auch nehmen, wobei ich dann wohl auf ein feineres Gewebe setzen würde, also evtl. 50 µm oder so.

Um dem aktuellen Problemen nachzukommen, würde ich den Schwimmerschalter (Auslöser für das Spülintervall) kontrollieren und neu einstellen. Der sollte eigentlich dafür Sorge tragen, dass dein TF nicht überläuft, sondern zeitnah den Reinigungsvorgang auslöst. Wenn das dann aktuell halt alle 10-15 Minuten so ist, dann ist das halt so - was eigentlich nur darauf hindeutet, dass dein Wasser tatsächlich noch viele Schmutzteilchen beinhaltet. Aber so macht der TF doch das, was er soll - er filtert den Schmutz raus und nach einigen Tagen sollte sich ein annähernd normales (aber das hatten wir schon - Was ist schon normal!? ) Spülintervall einstellen. Den Wasserverlust durch die Spülprozesse werden dann gleich sinnvoller Weise mit Frischwasser wieder ausgeglichen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

Hi Zacky !
Mein Trommler lief über, da trotz Dauerspülung der level im TR weiter anstieg und letztendlich zum Überlaufen brachte. Also - Durchflussmenge durch meine Armaturen androsseln ! Dann ging es aber ich sag mal mehr als 2-3 m3/h gingen nicht drüber (gemessen mit einem Eimer und Stopuhr).

Der Kauf des TR sollte dazu dienen überhaupt mal zuschauen ob es daran liegt und nicht gleich möglicherweise zig Euros zu verbrennen. Das Ergebnis zeigte, dass genau die Schwebeteilchen rauszuholen sind. Nun überlege ich welches System am besten geeignet ist. Ich dachte eigentlich mit einem TR (der immerhin 70 müh macht) bin ich richtig - nun doch evtl. nen Vlieser. Argh - fange ich wieder von vorne an


----------



## Zacky (28. Dez. 2017)

Dann würde ich ggf. zuerst das Gewebe erneuern oder grundreinigen. Könnte ja auch sein, dass es sich zugesetzt oder einen dicken Biofilm gebildet hat. Ein Vlieser wird bei der vermutlichen Schmutzfracht in der Anfangphase wöchentlich eine neue Rolle benötigen, aber dann irgendwann... oder halt erst einmal die Pumpenleistung runter regeln, so dass nichts überläuft und der TF mit dem Reinigungsspülen hinterher kommt.

Das sind alles nur Gedankenspiele und Du musst vor Ort sehen, was Du leisten kannst.


----------



## samorai (28. Dez. 2017)

Kenne mich mit einem TF nicht aus aber ein Schrägsitzsieb hält man mit eingeblasener Luft unter dem Sieb sauber.

Eventuell ne Anregung.


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Dez. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Hi Zacky !
> Mein Trommler lief über, da trotz Dauerspülung der level im TR weiter anstieg und letztendlich zum Überlaufen brachte. Also - Durchflussmenge durch meine Armaturen androsseln ! Dann ging es aber ich sag mal mehr als 2-3 m3/h gingen nicht drüber (gemessen mit einem Eimer und Stopuhr).
> 
> Der Kauf des TR sollte dazu dienen überhaupt mal zuschauen ob es daran liegt und nicht gleich möglicherweise zig Euros zu verbrennen. Das Ergebnis zeigte, dass genau die Schwebeteilchen rauszuholen sind. Nun überlege ich welches System am besten geeignet ist. Ich dachte eigentlich mit einem TR (der immerhin 70 müh macht) bin ich richtig - nun doch evtl. nen Vlieser. Argh - fange ich wieder von vorne an




Die PP - Trommler haben ein 60 Mikron Gewebe.
Schon mal 10 weniger, als dein jetziger.

An einen Vlieser kommt ein TF trotzdem nicht heran.
Da diese, mit 40 G Vlies schon feiner filtern. 
Anschließend baut sich ein sogenannter Filterkuchen auf, je mehr dein Vlies verschmutzt, desto feiner filtert er.

Was man dazu sagen muss, je größer dein Teich, desto mehr Besatz, Futter und Wasserdurchsatz, ist ein Vlieser nicht mehr wirtschaftlich.
Über 30 000 Liter, würde ich ganz klar auf einen Trommelfilter setzen.


----------



## Mushi (28. Dez. 2017)

Die PP Trommler von DVS haben 75 my Gewebe drauf.

Gruss,
Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Dez. 2017)

Hmm.. Bei meinem Link, bzw. Bezug, steht 60 Mikron.
Habe dir mal eine PN gesendet Frank.


----------



## Michael H (28. Dez. 2017)

Hallo
Aber einen Trommelfilter wo nur 2-3 Kubig durchgeht .... und dann knapp vor überlaufen ist ....
Da muß schon einiges an Schmutz ankommen .

Wenn ich meine BA Rohre spüle und dann noch die Pumpenkammen schrubbe , selbst dann packt das mein Eigenbau Trommler . Die nächste viertel Stunde ist zwar Minütliches Spülen angesagt aber er schafft das und das bei 20 000 Liter durchsatz . Wenn er es mal nicht schaft kommt mein Not Aus ins Spiel und gut ist .
Ich würde auch im Frühjahr mal den Teich Gut Säubern damit mal der Grobe Schmutz raus ist , der rest sollte dann der Trommler von alleine schaffe .
Vlieser würde ich bei diesen Aussagen auch eher abraten , wenn es der Trommler nicht schafft was macht erst der Vlieser ? 
Da kannste dir gleich ne 20 Karte bei Vlies Verkäufer holen ..... und ob sich das Vlies so Schnell dreht bei dem Schmutzaufkommen ohne das der Vlieser Überläuft ist wieder eine andere Sache .


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

So langsam bekomme ich es zusammen warum ich auf nen TR gegangen bin:

TR vs. Vlieser   =   günstig vs. deutlich teurer   =   Neu vs. gebraucht (um annähernd auf den gleichen Preis zu kommen)


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Dez. 2017)

Egal für welches System du dich am Schluss entscheidest.
Deinen Teich, musst du nächstes Jahr, erstmal persönlich reinigen.

Erstmal den gröbsten Dreck, wirklich aus dem System bringen.
Sonst hat das ganze keinen Sinn.


----------



## Michael H (28. Dez. 2017)

Hallo

Egal wie , deine Fische willste aber sehen und nicht nur wenn sie 1 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen . 
Heißt nochmal Generell über deine Filterkette nachdenken und solang rum tüfteln bis der Teich / Wasser so ist wie du es willst .
Das nächste Problem ist , wer ist schon zufrieden. Irgendwas gibt es doch immer zu Optimieren....


----------



## sugger1234 (28. Dez. 2017)

also ich betreibe seit 3 Monaten einen Mamo 500 an meinen 20m² Teich die erste Rolle war schnell durch 60g Vlies hab jetzt ein 50g Vlies
Wechsle jetzt zwischen 40 - 60g
nach ca. 1 Tag war der Teich schon recht klar
ich wollte auch einen TR aber das Abwasser war mein Problem , Wo hin damit
bin aber echt zufrieden
wenn ich mir nochmals ein VF holen würde, würde ich einen von Genesis nehmen
mein Teich läuft auch gepumpt


----------



## sugger1234 (28. Dez. 2017)

vorher mit einen Teichsauger den gröbsten Dreck raus saugen das hilft viel


----------



## Tuppertasse (29. Dez. 2017)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir nochmals ein VF holen würde, würde ich einen von Genesis nehmen
> mein Teich läuft auch gepumpt


Darf ich fragen warum du auf einen Genisis umsteigen möchtest ? Warst du mit dem Mamo 500 nicht zufrieden ?



sugger1234 schrieb:


> vorher mit einen Teichsauger den gröbsten Dreck raus saugen das hilft viel


Das werde ich im Frühjahr auf jeden Fall machen. Dazu werde ich wieder einiges an Wasser nachfüllen müssen.
Da mein TR recht nah am Nachbarsgrundstück ist und die Spülpumpe natürlich recht laut ist, wäre ein VF natürlich deutlich besser, da nichts angetrieben werden muss und somit leise ist. Das wäre mal eine Überlegung wert - allerdings schreckt mich der Preis ab (neu sowieso).
Muss es denn wenn der Genisis 750 sein oder reicht der 500er ?


----------



## Mushi (29. Dez. 2017)

Ich würde schauen, dass Preis-Leistung passt. Bei AquaPur ist das auf jeden Fall gegeben: http://www.ap-teichfilter.de/

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## sugger1234 (29. Dez. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen warum du auf einen Genisis umsteigen möchtest ? Warst du mit dem Mamo 500 nicht zufrieden ?
> 
> 
> Das werde ich im Frühjahr auf jeden Fall machen. Dazu werde ich wieder einiges an Wasser nachfüllen müssen.
> ...



was mir am Genesis gefällt das er Stromlos arbeitet und man kann Vliese mit 20g verwenden
beim Mamo ist ja ein V-Vlieser da gehen Vliese ab 40g
Genesis super Service wenn man Fragen hat einfach anrufen oder Mail schicken und man bekommt Antwort
bei deinen 18m³ langt der 500er locker würde aber nicht den 500L nehmen
gebrauchte bekommt man  auch immer wieder, google doch mal nach King Tosai der hat immer wieder gebrauchte


----------



## Tuppertasse (29. Dez. 2017)

Es ist mir wichtig, dass ich auf jeden Fall bei dem Schmocker bzw. starken Schwebeanteil volles Rohr in den Vlieser oder besser Filter fahren kann. Das geht momentan aufgrund des hohen Schwebeanteils nicht. Im Moment ist das Wasser natürlich glasklar weil nix aufgewirbelt wird von den Fischlis. Der Teich dürfte auch eher 20-25m³ haben - das muss ich mal updaten.


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Dez. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> D
> Muss es denn wenn der Genisis 750 sein oder reicht der 500er ?



Es muss natürlich nicht der 750er sein!
Preislich liegen diese aber beide nicht weit auseinander.

Der von mir gezeigte 750er hat halt noch die Schaum-Siporax Befüllung, deswegen günstiger.
Dies ist aber bei dir und deinem Besatz nicht relevant.

Dort kannst du halt ohne Probleme 20 000 Liter durchjagen (bis zu 40 000), da die große Vliesbreite von 75 cm.
Dieser knickt dann auch bei deinem Schmutzproblem nicht gleich ein.


----------



## Mushi (29. Dez. 2017)

Ich finde die Preise für eine Plastikkiste eindeutig zu hoch.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Dez. 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ich finde die Preise für eine Plastikkiste eindeutig zu hoch.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank



Definitiv!

Generell sind diese ganzen Filtersysteme, meiner Meinung nach überteuert.
EBF wäre mir auch ganz Recht gewesen, aber hier bewegen wir uns an der Grenze zum 5-stelligen € Bereich ..


----------



## sugger1234 (29. Dez. 2017)

Edelstahl ist auch nicht billiger
Filteranlangen sind schon teuer das stimmt bessergesagt überteuert
aber bei den Fischen /Koi finde ich ist es noch schlimmer und was mancher für einen Koi zahlt


----------



## Mushi (29. Dez. 2017)

Die gezeigten Edelstahl Vlieser sind billiger und stabiler.


----------



## Tuppertasse (30. Dez. 2017)

Habe mal eine kleine Berechnung unternommen: Laufende Kosten meines TF

40W UVC läuft konstant; Elektronik / Steuerung verbraucht ein wenig Strom. Spülpumpe als Verbrauch pro Stunde errechnet (ausgehend Spülintervall 10 Min - gemessen wurden 3l Spülwasser welches "verbraucht" wird). Entsprechend meine Kosten für kWh und Frischwasser eingesetzt (Abwasser bezahle ich nicht).

Da komme ich dann doch mal locker auf 40€ pro Monat! Also praktisch eine 750iger Genesis Rolle pro Monat.
Am Anfang werde ich wahrscheinlich mehr benötigen allerdings habe ich mein Spülintervall von 10 Min nur durch starkes androsseln erreicht. Würde ich da ebenso durchrauschen würden die Kosten allein durch Frischwasser enorm steigen also gleichen sich aus.

Ich würde fast behaupten, dass die Kosten gleich sind, oder ?


----------



## Mushi (30. Dez. 2017)

Die Wassermenge, die insgesamt pro Woche gewechselt wird, müsste gleich bleiben. Das Spülwasser zählt zum Wasserwechsel, da es aus dem Teich entnommen wird.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Dez. 2017)

Man muss dazu sagen, das nur die Cleartex - Rolle 40 € kostet.
Die wertigeren 30 G & 40 G kosten deutlich mehr, bis zu 105 € pro Stück.

Hier musst du natürlich auch deinen 10 % Wasserwechsel pror Woche dazurechnen.

Spülen sollte dein TF, ja mit gereinigten Teichwasser.
Anschließendes auffüllen, entspricht gleich deinem Wasserwechsel, der eh durchgeführt werden sollte.


----------



## Tuppertasse (30. Dez. 2017)

Ja genau nur die Cleartex Rolle kostet 40€. was meinst du mit 30G oder 40G Vlies ?
Von Genesis gibts es nur die Versionen Cleartex, Flow und Vlies. Preise ca. 18€, 28€ und 53€ (inkl. Versand).

Spülwasser zaehle ich mit zum WW - also kann ich das Wasser eigentlich gar nicht mit zählen. Damit wären die laufenden Kosten beim VF deutlich teurer.


----------



## Zacky (30. Dez. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> was meinst du mit 30G oder 40G Vlies ?



Ich glaube, das ist die Dichte des Vlieses. 30 Gramm oder 40 Gramm - glaube pro Quadratmeter.


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Dez. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist die Dichte des Vlieses. 30 Gramm oder 40 Gramm - glaube pro Quadratmeter.



Richtig!
Desto höher die Grammzahl, desto feiner wird gefiltert.
Anfänglich nur das Cleartex verwenden.

*20 G*

EVO Cleartex 750
39,00 €* - 200 M
*
30 G*

EVO Vlies 750
79,00 €* - 200 M

*40 G*

EVO Flow 750
103,50 €* - 200 M

*Wickeldorn* - pro Rolle 2x mit bestellbar (brauchst zum Rollen wechsel)

Wickeldorn 750
2,25 €*


----------



## Michael H (30. Dez. 2017)

Hallo

Normal sollte der Trommler aber auch das Wasser sauber ( klar ) bekommen .
Würde erst mal da an ein paar Schrauben drehn um ein besseres Ergebnis zu bekommen .
Hab jetzt nicht mitbekommen wie lange der Trommler läuft , aber nach einer gewissen Zeit sollte er das doch auch schaffen , wenn nicht sollte da erst mal der Grund gefunden werden . Wer sagt den das ein Vlieser das hinbekommt .
Klar der Filter´t feiner aber wenn der Schmutz im Teich nicht weniger wird , wird der auch nicht viel brimgen .
Was kommt eigentlich nach dem Trommler ....?


----------



## Tuppertasse (30. Dez. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist die Dichte des Vlieses. 30 Gramm oder 40 Gramm - glaube pro Quadratmeter.



Ah okay. Bisher dachte ich und so meine ich es gelesen zu haben reicht immer ein 20G Vlies aus.
Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich da total unentschlossen bin. Das Ergebnis mit dem TF war echt gut trotz vermindertem Durchfluss. Aber GUT reicht einem dann doch irgendwann nicht mehr außerdem der anstehende Umbau wenn ich beim TF bleibe (Thema Schall & Spülwasser). Das ist super einfach beim VF Genesis - ABER dafür die doch recht anständigen laufenden Kosten.
Man bekommt halt im Leben nichts geschenkt


----------



## Tuppertasse (30. Dez. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Normal sollte der Trommler aber auch das Wasser sauber ( klar ) bekommen .


Ja tut er auch aber anstatt die angepeilten 15m³/h muss ich den runterregelen auf sagen wir mal 2 m³/h wegen den ganzen Schwebealgen. Wasser war schon klar danach.



Michael H schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht mitbekommen wie lange der Trommler läuft , aber nach einer gewissen Zeit sollte er das doch auch schaffen , wenn nicht sollte da erst mal der Grund gefunden werden . Wer sagt den das ein Vlieser das hinbekommt .


Der lief gute 2,5 Monate mit gutem Ergebnis. Ich muss mal schauen ob ich Fotos noch davon habe!



Michael H schrieb:


> Klar der Filter´t feiner aber wenn der Schmutz im Teich nicht weniger wird , wird der auch nicht viel brimgen .


Naja viel neuer Schmutz (außer von den Fischen) kommt eher nicht hinzu. Es ist halt das was sich seid 3-4 Jahren angesammelt hat und durch den Compactsieve 2 (300müh) nicht rausgeholt wurde.


Michael H schrieb:


> Was kommt eigentlich nach dem Trommler ....?


Nach dem Trommler kommt Regentonne mit __ Hel-x und Luftpumpe und dann zurück in den Teich


----------



## Tuppertasse (30. Dez. 2017)

Hier mal die Bilder Vorher - Nachher:
Vorher - Vorher - nach 2 Wochen - nach 10 Tagen
       

Nach 2 Monaten:


----------



## koiteich1 (30. Dez. 2017)

Ich hatte erst mit einem Bürstenfilter und matten angefangen bei meinem 36m³ Teich.
OK ging am Anfang aber das reinigen 
Dann ein Spaltsieb davor gemacht was besser wurde aber nach 1/2 jahr auch raus flog.
Dann habe ich das ganze mit einem 500er Mamo gepumpt betrieben und war zum ersten mal begeistert über mein Wasser.
Am Anfang liefen in 2 Wochen ca.4 50m Rollen Vlies durch bis ich eine gewisse Klarheit hatte.
Ich hatte ca. 16m³ durch den Filter gepumpt.
Ich war bis dato zufrieden aber dann kam die Algenblüte und man konnte sehen wie das Vlies sich verabschiedete.
Kann schnell teuer werden wenn man für die Rolle 20€ zahlen muss.
Algenblüte vorbei und alles wieder OK.
Kosten für Vlies und die Entsorgung und das wechseln blieb trotzdem.
Irgendwann ging mir dies dann auch auf den Senkel und ich beschloss ein Trommler muss her.
Fast alle meine Bekannten haben mir abgeraten mit der Meinung das ein Trommler das Wasser nicht so sauber bzw. klar bringen würde als ein Vlieser.
Egal ein PP55 mit 75er Sieb kahm und wurde eingebaut.
2x BA 1X Skimmer.2X 16000er Rohrpumpen.
Am Anfang dachte ich meine Freunde hatten recht.
Aber es stellte sich heraus das es der Beginn von Schwebealgen war und meine UVC hinüber war.
Nach dem dies behoben war musste ich feststellen das ich keinen Unterschied an der Wasserqualität zwischen Vlies- und Trommler feststellen konnte.

Aber eins hab ich gelernt :

Wenn man denkt das man am Anfang spart gibt man es am Ende doppelt und dreifach aus !!!

Ich kann dir nur raten wenn du was anderes kaufen willst:
1. immer eine Nummer größer damit du Reserven hast wenns mal eng wird.
2. egal was du holst mach bitt erst mal eine richtige Grundreinigung in deinem Teich (ich würde in ausräumen richtig reinigen und neu befüllen)
denn ohne diese werden diene Probleme weiter gehen da du gepumpt niemals alles rausbekommst.


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Dez. 2017)

Bei gepumpt mit Bodenabsaugungen sollte es auch funktionieren, liegt die Pumpe aber am Teichgrund wird es nichts.


----------



## koiteich1 (30. Dez. 2017)

Was auch noch etwas hilft wenn die Pumpen im Teich liegen ist wenn man unten an dem Pumpenkorb 10er oder 12er Löscher bohrt damit die auch von unten ansaugen können.


----------



## troll20 (30. Dez. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Was auch noch etwas hilft wenn die Pumpen im Teich liegen ist wenn man unten an dem Pumpenkorb 10er oder 12er Löscher bohrt damit die auch von unten ansaugen können.


Oder du legst die Pumpe auf dem Kopf herrein. 
Dann saugt sie besser am Boden und der ansaugbereich wird größer.
Nur schlecht wenn du Sand als Bodengrund hast


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Dez. 2017)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist das sich der Trommler mit einem 70 my Gewebe nur mit max. 3m³/h betreiben lässt. Ich habe ein 50 my Gewebe drauf und pumpe 10 m³/h selbst beim Spülen der Rohre durch. Ich vermute es ist ein Biofilm auf dem Gewebe oder es ist stark verschmutzt.

Schafft er den die 10 m³/h mit neuem oder gereinigtem Gewebe? Eventuell liegt das Durchsatzproblem ja auch an der Verrohrung.

Ich würde mal das Gewebe grünlich reinigen, gegebenfals mit Zitronensäure und HT-Reiniger.

Im Teich würde ich auch eine Grundreinigung mit Schlammsauger machen.


----------



## sugger1234 (30. Dez. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist das sich der Trommler mit einem 70 my Gewebe nur mit max. 3m³/h betreiben lässt. Ich habe ein 50 my Gewebe drauf und pumpe 10 m³/h selbst beim Spülen der Rohre durch. Ich vermute es ist ein Biofilm auf dem Gewebe oder es ist stark verschmutzt.
> 
> Schafft er den die 10 m³/h mit neuem oder gereinigtem Gewebe? Eventuell liegt das Durchsatzproblem ja auch an der Verrohrung.
> 
> ...



oder so das Gewebe reinigen, super Idee




_View: https://youtu.be/ogBwQm82AuU_


----------



## Tuppertasse (31. Dez. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist das sich der Trommler mit einem 70 my Gewebe nur mit max. 3m³/h betreiben lässt. Ich habe ein 50 my Gewebe drauf und pumpe 10 m³/h selbst beim Spülen der Rohre durch. Ich vermute es ist ein Biofilm auf dem Gewebe oder es ist stark verschmutzt.
> 
> Schafft er den die 10 m³/h mit neuem oder gereinigtem Gewebe? Eventuell liegt das Durchsatzproblem ja auch an der Verrohrung.
> 
> ...



Ne, das war von Anfang an so. Schau dir meine Fotos an da war nur Fusselszeug im Wasser - total grün. Somit musste ich den Durchfluss stark runterregeln damit er trotz Dauerspülung nicht überläuft. Bei ca. 3m3/h hat sich dann ein Spülintervall von ca. all 8-15 Mins eingestellt. Nachts hat er auch mal nur alle 2h gespült, weil auch die Fische nicht so aktiv waren.
Also seinen Zweck hat er schon erfüllt der TF aber halt das Wasser ist das Problem.

Ich komme nunmal von der anderen Seite:
Was ist wenn ich den Filter behalte. Dann muss ich über Schallschutz nachdenken und wohin mit dem Spülwasser. Am besten wäre es wahrscheinlich eine kleine Hütte zu bauen und die entsprechend schallisolieren. Dazu noch eine Sickergrube mit evtl einem kleinem 100l Behälter versenken, die das Wasser notfalls wegpumpt. Also einiges an Arbeit und auch Hardware denke ich mal.
Vorab werde ich auf jeden Fall im Frühjahr mit dem Pondo3 absaugen. Nur sollte dann auch schon das System betriebsbereit sein damit ich direkt danach wieder Filtern kann.
Das mal so als Alternative


----------



## tosa (31. Dez. 2017)

was setzt du denn für eine UV-Lampe ein und wann wurde da das letzte Mal der Brenner und das Quarzglas ausgetauscht? Bzw. diese gereinigt?


----------



## Tuppertasse (31. Dez. 2017)

@tosa:
beim TF war eine 40W Amalgam (Tauch) UVC mit dabei und die lief von Anfang an mit.


----------



## troll20 (31. Dez. 2017)

Hab ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung, das du über Trommler CS2 und dann Bio Filterst?
Oder war erst CS2 und dann Trommler?


----------



## Tuppertasse (31. Dez. 2017)

Aufbau wie folgt:
Pumpe im Teich --> Durchlauf UVC 75W (optional) --> CS2 --> TF --> Regentonne mit __ Hel-x --> Teich


----------



## Zacky (31. Dez. 2017)

Wieso hast Du denn vor dem TF noch den CS2? Und bei diesem Aufbau läuft der TF über?


----------



## koiteich1 (31. Dez. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> was setzt du denn für eine UV-Lampe ein und wann wurde da das letzte Mal der Brenner und das Quarzglas ausgetauscht? Bzw. diese gereinigt?





Tuppertasse schrieb:


> beim TF war eine 40W Amalgam (Tauch) UVC mit dabei und die lief von Anfang an mit.





Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Aufbau wie folgt:
> Pumpe im Teich --> *Durchlauf UVC 75W (optional)* --> CS2 --> TF --> Regentonne mit __ Hel-x --> Teich



ja was jetzt 40Watt Amalgam oder 75Watt Durchlauf UVC ???

Fackt ist das der Schmotter der in deinem Teich ist raus muss !!!!
und ich bezweifle das du dies mit dem Pondo3 schaffst.
Mach die Arbeit richtig und reinige den Teich ordentlich wenns sein muss mit dem Hochdruckreiniger und du hast für die nächste Zeit Ruhe.
Schreibe extra für die nächste Zeit da so wie du das System betreibst du in den Nächsten Jahren wieder ran musst.


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Dez. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du denn vor dem TF noch den CS2? Und bei diesem Aufbau läuft der TF über?



*Irgend etwas ist da oberfaul.*


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Dez. 2017)

Was passiert wenn du den Trommler ohne Gewebe laufen lässt, geht dann mehr durch? 

Nur so als Versuch!


----------



## troll20 (31. Dez. 2017)

Also ohne groß Geld auszugeben, würde ich den CS2 paralell betreiben. 
Damit holst du mehr raus als mit dem jetzigen Aufbau.
Und du kannst eine höhere Umwälzung fahren.

Dazu würde ich direkt vom Teich durch die JVC in den Trommler gehen. Der bekommt einen überlauf welcher in den CS2 geht.
Sprich alles was der Trommler an Filterung schafft geht durch den Trommler und die Bio. Was zu viel ist geht durch den CS2 wieder direkt in den Teich. 
Denn auch wenn du den Teich komplett desinfizierst wird sich bei der jetzigen Umwälzung im nächsten Herbst wieder genug Müll angesammelt haben. 
Nur mal so als Frage noch. Hast du Bilder vom überlaufenen Trommler? Oder gar ein Video?


----------



## Alfii147 (31. Dez. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Mach die Arbeit richtig und reinige den Teich ordentlich wenns sein muss mit dem Hochdruckreiniger und du hast für die nächste Zeit Ruhe.



Das ist das einzig wichtig, was erstmal nächstes Jahr gemacht werden muss.
Teich einer kompletten Grundreinigung unterziehen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (31. Dez. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du denn vor dem TF noch den CS2? Und bei diesem Aufbau läuft der TF über?


Warum ich das habe ? Dann holt der CS2 schon einmal alles bis 300 müh raus (das ist schon etliches). Dann geht es in den TF. Dieser läuft über, da so viel Schwebeteilchen im Wasser sind, dass trotz Dauerspülung es nicht ausreicht einen hohen Durchfluss zu fahren !



koiteich1 schrieb:


> ja was jetzt 40Watt Amalgam oder 75Watt Durchlauf UVC ???


Die 40W läuft im Trommler dauerhaft. Ich kann aber zusätzlich einfach die Durchlauf UVC (DN75) gerne noch dazuschalten oder rausche da einfach so durch.



koiteich1 schrieb:


> Fackt ist das der Schmotter der in deinem Teich ist raus muss !!!!
> und ich bezweifle das du dies mit dem Pondo3 schaffst.
> Mach die Arbeit richtig und reinige den Teich ordentlich wenns sein muss mit dem Hochdruckreiniger und du hast für die nächste Zeit Ruhe.
> Schreibe extra für die nächste Zeit da so wie du das System betreibst du in den Nächsten Jahren wieder ran musst.


Komplette Grundreinigung ? Ach herrje. Dann ist meine komplette Bio hinüber.
Ich gebe Dir recht der Schmodder muss raus. Anscheinend muss ich mich davon lösen, dass mit einem TF oder VF oder egal welchem Filter zu schaffen :-(



trampelkraut schrieb:


> *Irgend etwas ist da oberfaul.*





trampelkraut schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn du den Trommler ohne Gewebe laufen lässt, geht dann mehr durch?
> 
> Nur so als Versuch!


Dann rauscht da ganz normal Wasser mit 15 m3/h durch ohne Probleme. Es liegt defintiv an den ganzen Schwebeteilchen im Wasser die immer und immer wieder nach und nach aufgewirbelt werden durch die Aktivität der Fische.



troll20 schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Frage noch. Hast du Bilder vom überlaufenen Trommler? Oder gar ein Video?


nein habe ich leider nicht, da er momentan nicht läuft (Winterbetrieb).
Ich meine, falls ich eine Komplettreinigung mache, dass es dann doch gehen sollte, da der Filter dann ja mit 15 m3/h betrieben werden kann. Wenn es so wäre, dann sollte das funktionieren auch für die Zukunft. Ich habe ihn im Einsatz gesehen - allerdings war das Wasser glasklar ohne jegliche Algen. Der Durchfluss war ca. 15 m3/h und der spülte so alle 10-15 Mins. Allerdings war es ein "Inhouse-Teich". Vielleicht kann man das einfach nicht vergleichen - Outdoor kommt doch mehr Schmodder zusammen --> das würde für ZU KLEIN sprechen :-(



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Das ist das einzig wichtig, was erstmal nächstes Jahr gemacht werden muss.
> Teich einer kompletten Grundreinigung unterziehen.


Ich habe es notiert - sträube mich aber noch ein wenig


----------



## Alfii147 (31. Dez. 2017)

Deine Biologie im Filter, greifst du ja nicht an!
Somit hast du immer noch einen Teil, der intakt ist.

Es sagt ja auch keiner, das du deinen Teich, blitzeblank schrubben sollst, sondern ablassen und mal reinigen (Boden komplett).
Nach einer Saison, bildet sich schon wieder eine Biologie im Teich.


----------



## tosa (31. Dez. 2017)

wann hast du das letzte Mal das Gewebe des TF und wie gereinigt?


----------



## Tuppertasse (31. Dez. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Deine Biologie im Filter, greifst du ja nicht an!
> Somit hast du immer noch einen Teil, der intakt ist.
> 
> Es sagt ja auch keiner, das du deinen Teich, blitzeblank schrubben sollst, sondern ablassen und mal reinigen (Boden komplett).
> Nach einer Saison, bildet sich schon wieder eine Biologie im Teich.



Wahrscheinlich wuerde ich die __ Hel-x ins Speisfass „umsiedeln“ und die Regentonne auch sauber machen. Damit haette ich wahrscheinlich vieles kaputt an Bio


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tuppertasse (31. Dez. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> wann hast du das letzte Mal das Gewebe des TF und wie gereinigt?



Der lief doch nur 2,5 Monate und war neu!
In der Zeit habe ich 2x mit dem Hochdruckreiniger gereingt und mehrfach manuell ueber die spuelduesen das Sieb gereinigt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tosa (31. Dez. 2017)

nimm mal reine Zitronensäurepulver. das auf dem Gewebe einreiben, ca. 1min einwirken lassen und dann erst Weiterspülen... das nimmt den Biofilm weg, das schaffst du mit dem Kärcher nicht. richtig schön mit der Hand in das restfeuchte Gewebe einmassieren


----------



## koiteich1 (31. Dez. 2017)

@tosa 

ist Zitronensäurepulver besser als flüssige Zitronensäure?
meinst du das normale Zitronensäurepulver das du überall zu kaufen bekommst?


----------



## tosa (31. Dez. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> @tosa
> 
> ist Zitronensäurepulver besser als flüssige Zitronensäure?
> meinst du das normale Zitronensäurepulver das du überall zu kaufen bekommst?



ja, das ist besser, denn es läßt sich besser einreiben. das flüssige läuft zumindest bei mir überall hin wo ich es nicht gebrauchen kann. 
Ja, ist das überall käuflich erwerbbare, womit man auch Kaffeemaschinen entkalken kann.


----------



## Michael H (31. Dez. 2017)

Hallo
Ich kauf das immer in der Apotheke.


----------



## koiteich1 (31. Dez. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> das flüssige läuft zumindest bei mir überall hin wo ich es nicht gebrauchen kann.



genau das war bei mir auch das Problem


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Feb. 2018)

Moin moin!
Da bin ich mal wieder ... zur Zeit stehen die Weichen auf Umbau auf Vliesfilter. Bin auf der Suche mal sehen. grübelgrübel


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Feb. 2018)

Wie sieht dein Plan denn nun aus ?


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Feb. 2018)

Der Plan sieht momentan aus, dass ich mein System nach dem CS2 umbaue und direkt in den VF gehe. Dann in die Tonne und zurück in den Teich.
Ob ich preislich hinkomme weiss ich noch nicht da die VF doch erheblich teurer sind.
Meinen jetzigen TF werde ich dann inkl. UVC und Spülpumpe verkaufen.

Evtl. denke ich nochmal über einen kompletten WW nach inkl. Säuberung - dass weiß ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2018)

Wieso willst Du erst durch den CS II durch und dann in den Vlieser!? Wenn es eine gepumpte Version bleibt, kannst Du doch gleich direkt in den Vlieser pumpen!?


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Feb. 2018)

Hi Zacky,
Ja ist richtig ich kann direkt in den VF allerdings ist die Verrohrung deutlich einfacher wenn ich den VF nach dem CS2 installiere. Deswegen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Feb. 2018)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Hi Zacky,
> Ja ist richtig ich kann direkt in den VF allerdings ist die Verrohrung deutlich einfacher wenn ich den VF nach dem CS2 installiere. Deswegen ist das Schwachsinn!
> Denn damit verringere ich wieder unnötig den Durchfluss meines Vliesers & schmeiße sozusagen wieder Geld aus dem Fenster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Feb. 2018)

Naja so viel Druckverlust ist das doch gar nicht. Aber ich gebe dir recht, das es den Durchfluss (geringfuegig) verringern wird. Mir persoenlich egal ob es 16 oder 18 m3/h dann sind.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Feb. 2018)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> 16 oder 18 m3/h



Die bekommst du nicht mal Ansatzweise durch ..


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Feb. 2018)

Woher weisst du das? Ich weiss was jetzt durch geht und daran aendert sich ja nichts! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## troll20 (17. Feb. 2018)

Durch den CS2 im Höchstfall 8 bis 10 tausend Liter mehr geht da auf keinen Fall übers Sieb


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Feb. 2018)

Moooooooooment mal  10 m3/h niemals. Habe verschiedene Einstellungen getestet aufgrund regelbarer Pumpe und Poti - sind locker 12-18 m3/h machbar. Manchmal ist es besser sogar zu drosseln um den Druck (für den Skimmer) zu erhöhen oder die Pumpe auf eine andere Kurve zu bringen um besser zu fördern. Also mehrfach getestet  aber egal darum geht es ja nicht 

Thema ist ja VF oder TF und nicht: "Hilfe meine Pumpe fördert viel zu wenig" lala5lala5


----------



## Tuppertasse (22. Apr. 2018)

Hallo auch an diesem schönen Sonntag !

Ich begebe mich an die Planung um meine TF wieder anzuschliessen.
Im moment überlege ich direkt für das Wegbringen des Spülwasser an die Regenrinne bzw. dort an den Abfluss zugehen. Dazu müsste ich eine Graben ziehen.
Da ergeben sich folgende Fragen:

1. Wie tief der Graben (Spülleitung ist ja nicht voll mit Wasser) ?
2. KG Rohr DN100 ist ausreichend ? 
3. Gefälle der Spülleitung ? Habe gelesen das man gar kein Gefälle braucht, das Wasser fliesst schon zurück.
4. Wenn ich das mache will ich eine Frischwasserleitung legen um mal spülen / auffüllen zu können. Was kann ich da für einen Wetterfesten / Winterfesten Schlauch nehmen ?

So das reicht erstmal für den anfang


----------



## troll20 (22. Apr. 2018)

Wasser und Abwasser Minimum 80 cm tief. Auch eine Abwasserleitung friert Stück um Stück zu. Gefälle sollte gut eine halbe Blase von der Wasserwage haben. KG 110 reicht. Und sowas wie einen Traps oder wenigstens eine Rückstauklappe sollte drin sein (insbesondere wenn du das auffüllen über einen Gartenwasserzähler machst.
Für Frischwasser gibt es in der Saniabteilung eines jeden Baumarkts Kunststoffleitungen für's Erdreich von der Rolle incl. Aller benötigten Fittinge


----------



## Tuppertasse (22. Apr. 2018)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> 1. Wie tief der Graben (Spülleitung ist ja nicht voll mit Wasser) ?* Also mind. 0,8m*
> 2. KG Rohr DN100 ist ausreichend ? *KG 110er reicht*
> 3. Gefälle der Spülleitung ? Habe gelesen das man gar kein Gefälle braucht, das Wasser fliesst schon zurück. *Gefälle ca. 0,5-1cm pro lfm*
> 4. Wenn ich das mache will ich eine Frischwasserleitung legen um mal spülen / auffüllen zu können. Was kann ich da für einen Wetterfesten / Winterfesten Schlauch nehmen ? *Sani-Abteilung Baumarkt (Kunstoffleitung)* *oder geht sowas auch -**->
> VARIOSAN Gartenschlauch 11541, 1/2", 30 m, NTS, knickfest, verdrehungsfest, kälte- und hitzebeständig*





troll20 schrieb:


> Und sowas wie einen Traps oder wenigstens eine Rückstauklappe sollte drin sein (insbesondere wenn du das auffüllen über einen Gartenwasserzähler machst.



sep. Zaehler für Garten habe ich - aber deine Anmerkung habe ich nicht verstanden. Wo muss was hin ?


----------



## troll20 (22. Apr. 2018)

Wenn du Gartenwasser über einen separaten Zähler verwendest darfst du es nicht mehr in Kanalisation zurück schicken. 
Die Wasserwerke in einigen Regionen kontrollieren das mit entsprechenden Verneblern . Damit dieser Nebel nicht in deinem Filterkeller auftaucht muss man entweder einen Traps / Siphon an der entsprechenden einleitungsstelle verbauen, oder aber eine Rückschlagklappe am anderen Ende. Die Rückschlagklappe sichert dir zusätzlich auch noch ein versehentliches überfluten deines Filterkellers bei Verstopfung der anderen Leitungen .


----------



## Tuppertasse (22. Apr. 2018)

Okay habe ich verstanden wofür das jetzt sein soll.

ABER das Frischwasser geht ja direkt in den Teich....und nur das Spülwasser wird dann zurückgeführt und da möchte ich an die Regenrinne rein. Klar ist es letztendlich "Frischwasser" gewesen aber so ganz kann ich mir noch nicht vorstellen wo der Nebel drüber kommen soll.
Eine Rückschlagklappe habe ich (leider) nicht am Hauptanschluss


----------



## Mushi (22. Apr. 2018)

Wenn das Teichwasser Abwasser-befreit ist, darf es nicht eingeleitet werden, ist ja klar.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (22. Apr. 2018)

Okay ich sehe schon ... das lege ich mal beiseite und bleibe bei meiner Sickergrube 
Ich weiss nur nicht wie ich die am besten baue damit auch genug Spülwasser versickern kann !

Die Spülpumpe baue ich als Rohrpumpe und versenke die ebenso ins Erdreich (gespeist durch das gefilterte Wasser - damit dürfte ich diese dann nicht hören, da die ja getaucht ist).
Das Spülwasser wollte ich nun in große KG-Rohre (150iger ?) leiten, die ich seitlich einfach mit Löchern versehe (6mm ?). Das Rohr selber ist von einer Kiesschicht umgeben. Falls jetzt nicht genug Spülwasser in dem Rohr versickern kann würde ich einen Überlauf machen und das dann angestiegene Spülwasser in dem Rohr in ein zweites Rohr gleicher Bauweise (aber mit größeneren Löchern?) leiten. Das sollte ja evtl reichen oder ?


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Apr. 2018)

Mit der Zeit werden sich Löcher, Kies und auch das Erdreich mit feinem Schmodder zusetzen und dann läuft nichts mehr ab.


----------



## Tuppertasse (22. Apr. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Mit der Zeit werden sich Löcher, Kies und auch das Erdreich mit feinem Schmodder zusetzen und dann läuft nichts mehr ab.



Ja da hast du recht. Hatte geplant bevor es ins Rohr läuft ein feines Vlies /wasserdurchlässig) erst zu nutzen um die Algen dadrauf absetzen zu lassen - das kann ich dann von Zeit zu Zeit einfach austauschen


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Apr. 2018)

Bau dir doch einen gelochten Behälter, in den kannst du einen Filterbeutel einpassen. Den kannst du einfach herausnehmen und reinigen.

Oder bau dir so was, damit reinige ich mein Spülwasser bevor es zurück in die Zisterne läuft.

    

Die Idee dafür kam von @mitch


----------



## Michael H (22. Apr. 2018)

Hallo
Oder die Version von oben nach unten ...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/trommler-schmutzwasser-patrone.47125/page-3#post-547815
Beitrag 26 
Tägliche Säuberung vorausgesetzt...


----------



## DbSam (22. Apr. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Tägliche Säuberung vorausgesetzt...


... ist ja schon ein genereller Ausschlussgrund. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael H (23. Apr. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... ist ja schon ein genereller Ausschlussgrund.
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten


Morsche
Stimmt , die 1 Minuten am Tag kann man für besseres nützen ....


----------



## DbSam (23. Apr. 2018)

Morsche Micha,

naja, es dreht sich nicht primär um die 61,35 Sekunden Reinigungszeit, sondern um 'täglich'.

Ich sehe das so:
Technische Installationen im privaten Bereich, welche täglich gewartet und auf Funktionsfähigkeit überprüft werden *müssen*, definiere ich per se als Fehlkonstruktion.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2018)

In gewisser Weise kann ich den Carsten seine Aussage verstehen. 
Ist halt nicht einfach für jeden auf Urlaub und ähnliches zu verzichten oder immer einen Bekannten in der Nähe zu haben der sich mit der gleichen Führsorge um die Belange eines fremden Teichs kümmert.
Der dann im Ernstfall auch noch weis wie was wo zu tun ist wenn es mal klemmt .


----------



## DbSam (23. Apr. 2018)

Danke für die Erläuterung, die gleichen Hintergedanken hatte ich auch.
Diese Gründe sollten auch jedem klar sein/einleuchten, deswegen hatte ich vorhin auf weitere Erläuterungen verzichtet.

Zumindest sollte alles so konstruiert sein, dass im Falle einer Fehlfunktion des Filters das Wasser/Filterabwasser einen Notüberlauf in der gewünschten Richtung nehmen kann, oder sich die Teichtechnik bei einem gewissen Wasserstand selbstständig abschaltet. Dann *muss *ich nicht täglich unbedingt nach dem Rechten schauen, um z.B. die Funktionalität meines Dreckwasserfilters zu gewährleisten.

Dann kann man auch mal schnell eine spontane Entscheidung treffen und seine Frau nach irgendwohin entführen. Zu einer Geschirrspüler- oder Waschmachinenmesse der neuesten Generation oder so ähnliches Zeugs. 
Oder zu einem schicken Abendessen zu zweit in einem guten Restaurant, z.B. bei McRonald oder BurgerRing oder was es da nicht alles noch solch ähnlicher Nobelrestaurants gibt ... 
Autohaus geht auch, Hausfrauenpanzer anschauen und so ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Mushi (23. Apr. 2018)

Ein Notverlauf ist eine Lösung, die automatische Abschaltung leider nicht. Was hilft es mir, wenn die Anlage im Urlaub eine Woche steht???

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## DbSam (23. Apr. 2018)

*grrrrr* 

Natürlich sollte eine automatische Abschaltung nicht greifen, wenn nur solch ein falsch konstruierter Dreckwassergrobfilter überläuft.

Ich hatte geschrieben:


DbSam schrieb:


> Zumindest sollte alles so konstruiert sein, dass im Falle einer Fehlfunktion des Filters das Wasser/Filterabwasser einen Notüberlauf in der gewünschten Richtung nehmen kann, oder sich die Teichtechnik bei einem gewissen Wasserstand selbstständig abschaltet.


Da ich meine™ Definition von 'Fehlkonstruktion' etwas allgemeiner meinte und mit vielleicht fehlender Verständlichkeit meiner Ausdrucksweise hätte rechnen müssen,  dann hätte ich vielleicht doch besser schreiben sollen:

Zumindest sollte alles so konstruiert sein, dass im Falle einer Fehlfunktion _der Teichtechnik, des Filters, des Dreckwasserfilters_ das Wasser/Filterabwasser einen Notüberlauf in der gewünschten Richtung nehmen kann, oder sich die Teichtechnik _bei einem wie auch immer gearteten Defekt in der Verrohrung, welche einen Wasserverlust zur Folge hat, etc._ pp. _ab_ einem gewissen Wasserstand selbstständig abschaltet. _Falls der Teichinhalt nur per Luftheber bewegt werden kann u.U. darauf verzichtet werden, denn dort ist die Notabschaltung 'von Haus aus integriert'.
Je nach Anlage und Teichtechnik müssen evtl. noch gesonderte und/oder andere Vorkehrungen getroffen werden._



Natürlich darf jeder für sich andere Anforderungen definieren und vielleicht hätte ich auch meinen Satzanfang 'Ich sehe das so' besser mit 'Ich™ sehe das so' versehen sollen.

Und:
Wer eine Woche in den Urlaub fährt, der besorgt sich vermutlich auch eine Vertretung, welche zumindest aller zwei Tage mal nach dem Rechten sieht und/oder etwas Futter in den Teich krümelt. Oder derjenige welche hat einen Fütterungsautomat und eine automatische Informationsübermittlung über den Zustand seiner Anlage per Push oder E-Mail oder sonst wie eingerichtet und informiert dann eine vorher unterrichtete und eingewiesene Person seines Vertrauens. (Für Spitzfindige: Im Falle eines Stromausfalls ist eine fehlende Nachricht auch eine Nachricht.  )



Ansonsten, die kurze Antwort:
Hier ging es meiner Meinung nach um die 'täglich' erforderliche Reinigung.
Zumal auch die Vorschläge von @mitch und @trampelkraut physikalisch und auch konstruktionstechnisch dem Vorschlag von Micha um Längen voraus sind.



Gruß Carsten


Edit, weil vergessen:
PS:
Wer natürlich täglich an seinem Teich anwesend sein kann und auch im Falle einer kurzfristigen Abwesenheit  immer sofort eine Vertretung organisieren kann, der ist mit dem Vorschlag von Micha bestens bedient und benötigt auch keine weiteren Sicherungsmaßnahmen. 

PPS:
Oh Gott, ...


----------



## lollo (23. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,
man, man, ich merke ihr seit ja noch richtig unterentwickelt in der Teichtechnik.
Keine Videoüberwachung wo der Fisch mal auf dem Smartfon angeschaut werden kann um zu sagen "ich habe Hunger"? 
Da erspart man sich sogar den Weg zum Teich. 
Ich warte jetzt auf die App für die Klospülung.


----------



## DbSam (23. Apr. 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> Keine Videoüberwachung wo der Fisch mal auf dem Smartfon angeschaut werden kann


Diese reinigt doch keinen Filter und schaltet auch die Technik nicht aus. 


lollo schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt auf die App für die Klospülung.


Dein Warten hat ein schnelles Ende, denn die gibt es doch schon: Klo 'mit ohne' Schleudersitz 
Aber nur für Android. Die Äpfler müssen alles noch per Hand erledigen ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael H (23. Apr. 2018)

Hallo

Man habt ihr Probleme ......
Und ** Ja ** meine Anlage läuft auch Problemlos 2-3 Woche alleine . Macht sie des öfteren, wird halt das Spülwasser in der Zeit nicht aufgefangen .

Ansonsten zu allem anderem ** Ja ** .......


----------



## DbSam (23. Apr. 2018)

Hihi, es begann mit einem kleinen harmlosen und unschuldigen Einzeiler ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael H (23. Apr. 2018)

Und Endet mit einem Einzeiler ...



Michael H schrieb:


> Ansonsten zu allem anderem ** Ja ** .......



Zurück zum Thema .....


----------



## teichinteressent (23. Apr. 2018)

> Dein Warten hat ein schnelles Ende, denn die gibt es doch schon:


Warum über den Teich schauen, haben wir doch im eigenen Land: https://www.grohe.de/de_de/dusch-wc.html

Sorry, natürlich bleiben wir beim Thema.

Ich reinige mein Säckchen (Filterbeutel https://www.cleverfilter.de/index.php/de/) auch täglich, würde aber ein paar Tage ohne mich arbeiten.


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2018)

Und für das Problem mit dem Stromausfall, das keine Nachrichten geschickt werden können. Dafür gibt es doch noch ne USV = unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung. 
Die kann man auch gleich soweit hochfesten das der Stromausfall 3 Wochen und länger sein darf.
Bis dahin sollte man aber genug vom Mäces und Co haben .


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Apr. 2018)

Oh man, das artet ja hier aus  lach

Spaß beiseite. Danke für die vielen Infos / Ideen.

Es wird wohl ein neuer TF werden. Muss nur noch den richtigen Ort finden wo ich das Teil hinstelle.
Das Spülwasser ist mein größtes Problem. Da hab ich noch nicht wirklich ein Konzept :-( Wie baut man nur eine gescheite Sickergrube :-(


----------



## DbSam (23. Apr. 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ich reinige mein Säckchen ... auch täglich


*hüstel* 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2018)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Wie baut man nur eine gescheite Sickergrube :-(


Wie wäre es mit ein oder zwei kleinen Brunnenringen?


----------



## Michael H (23. Apr. 2018)

Hallo

Von einer Sickergrube würde ich abraten. Wenn ich sehe was das ** TÄGLICH ** aus meinem Filter kommt , ist so eine Grube ganz schnell Dicht .

P.S.
Ohne eine Schmutzwasser Vorabscheidung kannst das vergessen .


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Apr. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit ein oder zwei kleinen Brunnenringen?



Jo sowas ist schon irgendwie gut. Dachte ich bastel das selber irgendwie und schütte das dann mit Kies zu. Gibts sowas irgendwo zu kaufen ?


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Apr. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Von einer Sickergrube würde ich abraten.



und was ist die Alternative ?


----------



## samorai (23. Apr. 2018)

Was ist denn mit einem Auffang-Behälter und einer Schmutz Wasser Pumpe, manche Pflanzen mögen dieses Wasser.


----------



## Michael H (23. Apr. 2018)

Hallo

Also , bei mir läuft das Spülwasser erst in einen Eimer mit Filtermatte und dann in einen 800 Liter IBC . 
Das Gefilterte Wasser geht dann zurück in den Trommelfilter Kreislauf . 
  

*Und ** ja ** ich will jetzt nicht hören das man das nicht macht wegen den ganzen Bakterien und Kot Resten . 
Läuft bei mir nun so und gut ist .
*
Wenn’s dann mal in Urlaub geht oder ich halt mal ein paar Tage nicht am Teich sein kann , oder ich niemanden hab der danach schauen kann , wird einfach der Filtereimer entfernt . Der IBC ist 3/4 im Boden versenkt . Knapp unter der Stein Oberfläche wurde der IBC mit 10 mm Löchern Perforiert. An 3 Seiten des IBC‘s hab ich den etwa 15 cm breit mit Kies / Split aufgefüllt , so das der nie überlaufen kann  . So sind 2 Wochen Urlaub kein Problem. Da dieses Wasser dann für nichts mehr zu gebrauchen ist ausser zum Gießen des Rasen‘s , wird die Brühe dann etwas umgerührt und mit einer Schmutzwasser Pumpe abgepumpt . 

So , das ist meine Abwasser Technic . Ich bin damit zufrieden ......


----------



## Tuppertasse (25. Apr. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Also , bei mir läuft das Spülwasser erst in einen Eimer mit Filtermatte und dann in einen 800 Liter IBC .
> Das Gefilterte Wasser geht dann zurück in den Trommelfilter Kreislauf .



Mhhh von der Grundidee gefällt mir das irgendwie sehr gut ... schlicht und einfach 
Da braucht man sich auch nicht irgendwie Gedanken machen, dass die Fläche überschwemmt wird, da der Boden nicht mehr so viel Wasser aufnehmen kann.

Entweder zurück in den Teich (über TF) damit oder aber Schlauch dran und Blumen giessen. Mhhhh ... das werde ich mal verfolgen das Konzept. IBC (bis 1000l) zu versenken ist mir aber zu groß denke ich da muss was kleineres her (300-500l ?) 

Schonmal Danke für die Denkanstöße


----------



## samorai (25. Apr. 2018)

Aha der Filter für den Filter.!
 Wie Originell!


----------



## Teicholm (27. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Tuppertasse,

hier auch noch eine Möglichkeit.....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/559326/

auf den folgenden Seiten noch ein wenig verbessert....funktioniert
auch.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/561017/


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Dez. 2018)

So, da bin ich wieder 
So langsam nehme ich die Planung auf und halte Ausschau nach dem richtigen Trommler  Bevor die neue Saison wieder beginnt sprich wärmer wird soll er laufen.

Für meine Planung noch folgende Fragen:
1. Ist es empfehlenswert / okay wenn ich das Spülwasser auffange (ich spüle ja mit dem "sauberen" Wasser aus dem Trommler zurück) und in den kreislauf wieder bringe ? Sind die gelösten Stoffe da nicht "störend". (Michael hat da ja auch schon was zu geschrieben  )
2. Wenn 1. okay - wie bekomme ich die zurückgehaltenen "Algen" die ja in dem Spülwasser landen "abgefiltert" ? Watte ? IBC in die Erde einlassen ? Irgendwas mauern mit mehreren Kammern und dann zurückpumpen ?

Jo das wars erstmal


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Dez. 2018)

Kaufe dir einen Trommelfilter, immer eine Nummer größer!
Bei Dir z.B. einen PP 50. Gibt aber noch genug andere gute TF (Lavair usw.).

Deine 2 Fragen, vergiss gleich wieder --> Weg mit dem Dreckwasser & frisches rein!
Man kann es natürlich machen, damit würde ich dann aber die Blumen gießen oder ähnliches .. 
Aber jedem das seine ..


----------



## Tuppertasse (16. Dez. 2018)

Moin,
Naja momentan zoeger ich einfach noch da ich ja ziemlich gruenes Wasser habe - wie man in meiner Story hier lesen kann. Daher wollte ich auf jeden Fall keinen zu kleinen Trommler haben! Da hatte ich den PP65 ins Auge gefasst aber der ist nochmal deutlich teurer als der PP50.
Idee ist nun, weil das Wasser top Werte hat, den Eingang notfalls zu drosseln dass er nicht alle 2 Minuten spuelt!
Das hatte ich schon mit dem EasyDrum wo selbst eine Dauerspuelung den Trommler zum ueberlaufen brachte!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. Dez. 2018)

Hast du mal über andere Ideen nachgedacht?
Um den Teich zu Filtern gibt es doch viele andere Möglichkeiten.

Das Grüne Wasser bekommst du ja auch anders weg.


----------



## Tuppertasse (16. Dez. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Hast du mal über andere Ideen nachgedacht?
> Um den Teich zu Filtern gibt es doch viele andere Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Das Grüne Wasser bekommst du ja auch anders weg.



Ich habe, so meine ich jedenfalls, über viele andere Ideen und Umbauarten sowie Filter-Technologien nachgedacht und mich letztendlich auf einen Trommler festgelegt.
Ein kompletter WW kommt für mich nicht in Frage falls du das meinst.
Im Prinzip bin ich ja selber Schuld wenn ich 3 Jahre lang nur mit einem CSII Filter  aber so ist das nunmal im Leben


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Dez. 2018)

Der PP 50 und der PP 65 liegen preislich im Einkauf nicht weit auseinander, sind ein paar €.
Musst nur den passenden Händler finden .. 

Im Frühjahr, den Teich säubern!
Mal 50 % Wasser raus und den Boden absaugen - ich glaube das Thema hatten wir hier schon öfter!

Vernünftige UVC dran, dann wird das Wasser auch nicht mehr grün.
Dazu einen vernünftigen Filter, mit Flow arbeiten, damit der Schmutz auch zügig aus dem System kommt.
Gedrosselt wird da nichts, soll ja zeitig raus ..

Und dann mal nicht mit dem Frischwasser geizen, ruhig 15-20 % pro Woche wechseln, dann ist die Sache erledigt!


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. Dez. 2018)

Ok, wenn du so viel Geld in die Hand nehmen willst.
Im Frühjahr den Teich reinigen, wahrscheinlich ist der ganze Schmutz der Nährstoff Geber, ansonsten nochmal schauen wo das ganze Algen Futter Herkommt.

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## Tuppertasse (22. Feb. 2019)

Weiss jemand welches Volumen ein PP50 hat zwischen Min-Schalter und max-Schalter ?
Mir reichen auch die Höhen dazu und die Maße [LxBx(Hmax-Hmin) ]


----------



## Kompost (24. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Tupper was macht dein Trommler?
Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir den ATF 1 oder den easy drum zu kaufen.
Gab es weitere Probleme außer dein überlaufen?


----------



## Tuppertasse (24. Feb. 2019)

EasyDrum lief eine Saison und wieder WEG DAMIT ... WEIL ? für meinen Teich VIIIIIEEEEEEELLLLLLL ZU KLEEEEIIIINNNN !!!

Nun kommt PP50 !


----------



## Kompost (24. Feb. 2019)

Na hoffentlich wird der mit deinem Modder
fertig[emoji23]
Hast den Teich mal leer gemacht?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tuppertasse (24. Feb. 2019)

Kompost schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich wird der mit deinem Modder
> fertig[emoji23]
> Hast den Teich mal leer gemacht



Nein, werde ich auch nicht da meine Bio TOP ist. Dafür ist mir das Wasser zu schade. Werde ein eingeklügeltes System bauen  und dann mal schauen. Evtl. gehe ich noch auf den PP65


----------



## Kompost (24. Feb. 2019)

Ansonsten war der easy io??
Oder gab es Probleme??
Steuerung läuft?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tuppertasse (24. Feb. 2019)

Jo der Easy war schon okay. Hat seine Aufgabe toll erfüllt aber zu klein für meinen teich mit den aktuellen Rahmenbedingungen und daher potentiell gefährdet zum überlaufen.
Soweit alles gut - nur seeeeehr stark angedrosselt bei mir.
Steuerung bei dem lief auch ja.

Ich würde nur sagen, dass der maximal für 10 m3/h geeignet ist.


----------



## Kompost (24. Feb. 2019)

Hab bei mir jetzt schon wasseranschluss liegen.
Hab ich heute vorbereitet.
Werde mit Brunnenwasser spülen.
Spülwasser läuft in ein 200l Fass das ich eingegraben habe. Pumpe ich dann weg wenn es voll ist.


----------



## Tuppertasse (24. Feb. 2019)

Wie gross ist dein Teich und wieviel pumpst du rein ?


----------



## Kompost (24. Feb. 2019)

Ca 30000 und Pumpe 20000/h


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tuppertasse (24. Feb. 2019)

20 m3/h über den EasyDrum ? glaube ich nicht das der das schafft.


----------



## Kompost (24. Feb. 2019)

Ich weiß es nicht.
Aber beim atf 1 ist die Fläche der Trommel kleiner als beim easy
Weiß nicht wie der atf so läuft


----------



## Kompost (24. Feb. 2019)

Vielleicht hättest den easy mal mit 100 Micro  oder 150 bespannen sollen. 
Evtl war das Original schon zu fein.
So lange bis der dreck raus ist


----------



## Tuppertasse (24. Feb. 2019)

Also habe mal geschaut nach EasyDrum vs. ATF.
Scheinen ziemlich baugleich zu sein und somit dürfte da eine ca. 40 x 38 cm Trommel drin sein. Unter gewissen Annahmen habe ich mir errechnet, dass man ca. 50-60l hat in dem der Trommelfilter als Volumen zur Verfügung hat um zu spülen zwischen Min und Max. Das ist nicht viel.

Beim PP50 habe ich unter schlechten Vorraussetzungen ca. 160-180l errechnet. Also schon das dreifache Volumen ... oder besser gesagt eine 1/2 Badewanne voll.

Das mal so zur Illustration.


----------



## Kompost (24. Feb. 2019)

Ok du wirst berichten. 
Bin gespannt.
Hast den neuen schon?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tuppertasse (24. Feb. 2019)

Ne habe ich noch nciht. Baue grad den schalldichten Raum wo der rein kommt und bereite alles. Schätze mal so Ende März / Anfang April wird er da sein.

Und deiner ?


----------



## Kompost (24. Feb. 2019)

Bin noch am überlegen ob easy oder ATF 1
Hoffe das es hier ein paar Leute gibt die diesen in betrieb haben 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tuppertasse (25. Feb. 2019)

Kompost schrieb:


> Bin noch am überlegen ob easy oder ATF 1
> Hoffe das es hier ein paar Leute gibt die diesen in betrieb haben



Wie gesagt, ich würde den an deiner Stelle nicht nehmen, da du 20 m3/h pumpst. Auch wenn es in der Spezifikation so drin steht, dass der das kann, würde ich behaupten, das man die Herstellerangaben IMMER durch 2 teilen kann um den realen Durchfluss zu erhalten. Ist nur meine Meinung.

Ich hatte bewusst damals den Easy genommen und wusste schon dass der zu klein war, wollte aber schauen, ob ich damit den Teich "klar" bekommen. Zwei Erkenntnisse dazu:

1. Ja ich bekomme den Teich klar durch einen Trommler
2. Den Durchfluss musste ich super stark androsseln, so dass den Herstellerangaben nicht zu trauen ist.


----------



## Kompost (25. Feb. 2019)

Ok. Hab mich jetzt für den ATF entschieden.
Bin gespannt und werde Berichten 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tuppertasse (4. März 2019)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Die Spülpumpe baue ich als Rohrpumpe



Moin 
Jemand eine Empfehlung für eine Spülpumpe getaucht ? Nennt man die dann Rohrpumpe oder Tauchpumpe ?
Ich meine jemand hätte mal was geschrieben von einem guten Preisleistungsverhältnis - wahrscheinlich in Edelstahlausführung.
Wasserdruck so um die 4 bar wäre gut.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar !


----------



## troll20 (4. März 2019)

Eher sowas wie ein Hauswasserwerk


----------



## Tuppertasse (4. März 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Eher sowas wie ein Hauswasserwerk



Äh wie was wo ? Was meinst du ?


----------



## troll20 (4. März 2019)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Äh wie was wo ? Was meinst du ?





Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Rohrpumpe oder Tauchpumpe


beide bringen wohl eher keine 4 Bar


----------



## Alfii147 (4. März 2019)

Bei mir ist die Güde GTT 900 im Einsatz


----------



## Tuppertasse (4. März 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> beide bringen wohl eher keine 4 Bar



Doch klar gibt es die, z.B. die T.I.P Tiefbrunnenpumpe 95/40- Aber das war die nicht, die mal empfohlen wurde.Das war ne andere......dann such ich


----------



## mitch (4. März 2019)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Bin für jeden Tip dankbar !



hi,
ich hab eine einfache gartenpumpe für den TF zum spülen im gebrauch, läuft nun im 4. jahr.
die 3,8 bar reichen gut zum reinigen aus. ist aber eine trocken aufgestellte pumpe.


----------



## samorai (4. März 2019)

Meine ATF-Kiste spühle ich mit 3bar, für die weichen Elemente (Mulm) ,etwas Kot und ein paar verirrte Tannennadeln recht das voll aus.
Es ist ja kein fest gesetzter Dreck, den man jetzt abkärchern muss und der wieder aus der Spülrinne raus schießt und auf der gegenüber liegende Seite das Siebgewebe auf ein neues verschmutzt.


----------



## Tuppertasse (4. März 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Güde GTT 900 im Einsatz



Ich glaube das war der entscheidende Hinweis. Ich meine damals ging es um GÜDE Pumpen !
Danke. Werde ich mal anschauen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. März 2019)

So Leute,
erstmal guten Morgen !
Kurzer Zwischenstand: Mein PP50 ist bestellt (inkl. Siemens Logo Steuerung) und ich hoffe Mitte / Ende April ist alles umgebaut und dann wird getestet was das Zeug hält


----------



## Teichfreund77 (17. März 2019)

Moin Tupper,
dann alles schön aufschreiben, mich Interessiert auf jeden Fall wie viel er spült um den ganzen Fisselkramm aus deinem Teich zu holen.
Mit dem Spaltsieb bleibt ja doch einiges hängen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. März 2019)

Jo so werde ich es erst bauen:

- Alles grobe über Spaltsieb raus
- dann in den PP50
- dann Bio und zurück in Teich

Ich zeichne direkt alles auf, deswegen habe ich mir eine Siemens Logo genommen, die kann ich ohne Probleme in meine Hausautomation integrieren und dann Daten landen alle in meiner Datenbank (sql und influx)


----------



## PeBo (17. März 2019)

Nach meinem Verständnis ist ein Trommler ein Spaltsieb mit automatisierter Reinigung.
Wenn du dein Spaltsieb jetzt davor setzt, ist doch der größte Vorteil wieder weg.
Also wenn schon Trommler dann würde ich direkt dort reingehen. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Teichfreund77 (17. März 2019)

Mach es doch so wie beim letzten mal.
Als du mit kleiner Leistung in den TF gegangen bist und dann Stück für Stück mehr Pumpenleistung.
Damit er nicht dauernd spült wie diese andere Gurke.


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. März 2019)

Ja genau....so werde ich es auch machen....in die zuführende (Druck)Leitungen kommt ein Kugelhahn zum drosseln....das Spülwasser fange ich erstmal auf welche durch ein Vlies geht und dann wieder sauberes Wasser ist. Dies Pumpe ich (erstmal) wieder zurück (ja ich weiss auch wenn hier viele sagen mach das nciht - aber ich mache es aber für den Anfang)


----------



## Michael H (17. März 2019)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ja genau....so werde ich es auch machen....in die zuführende (Druck)Leitungen kommt ein Kugelhahn zum drosseln....das Spülwasser fange ich erstmal auf welche durch ein Vlies geht und dann wieder sauberes Wasser ist. Dies Pumpe ich (erstmal) wieder zurück (ja ich weiss auch wenn hier viele sagen mach das nciht - aber ich mache es aber für den Anfang)


Morsche 
So mach ich das schon seit Jahren , hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit dem Trommler Abwasser.


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. März 2019)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> So mach ich das schon seit Jahren , hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit dem Trommler Abwasser.



Sehr gut, D A S wollte ich hören  und so ist auch mein Plan. Einfach, gut und effektiv  Bin gespannt. Da die Sicht 2cm ist habe ich seid 3 Monaten keine Fische mehr gesehen


----------



## Alfii147 (17. März 2019)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Siemens Logo Steuerung



Darauf bin ich gespannt, bitte Fotos, wenn eingetroffen!
Möchte auch gerne nachrüsten & von der Standardsteuerung auf die Siemens wechseln.

War ja leider Ende letzten Jahres, noch nicht verfügbar!!


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. März 2019)

@Alfii147 
@Michael H 

Jo ich werde berichten und dokumentieren  das schöne ist ich kann es alles schön im Grafen mir anzeigen lassen und habe die Daten direkt (hoffentlich) verfügbar


----------



## DbSam (17. März 2019)

Mahlzeit zusammen,


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Möchte auch gerne nachrüsten & von der Standardsteuerung auf die Siemens wechseln.


*hüstelhust* 
Na ja, da hat erst vor kurzer Zeit jemand folgendes geschrieben:


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ganzen Schnick-schnack mit Technik brauche ich nicht, da ich es nicht alleine kann - wenn was ist, muss wieder jemand kommen.
> Kostet mich alles unnötig Geld und Zeit.



Gut, manchmal ändern sich halt die generellen Einstellungen zu einem System.
Und manchmal anscheinend auch ganz schön schnell. lol
Dann könntest Du auch gleich Deine Heizungssteuerung in die Logo integrieren ... 




Tuppertasse schrieb:


> ... und habe die Daten direkt (hoffentlich) verfügbar


So wie ich die Logo kenne und wenn der Hersteller keine direkte Partnerschaft mit Siemens geschlossen hat:
Dann vermutlich nicht - jedenfalls nicht direkt als Auswertung.
Sondern nur die aktuellen Werte auf dem kleinen Screen der Logo, im Webinterface und evtl. auf einer Webseite. 
Die Historie nur über Download von der Speicherkarte der Siemens.
Je nach Programmierung sollten Parameter hoffentlich direkt über eben angesprochene Möglichkeiten ohne direkte Programmänderung änderbar sein.

Wenn keine extra für den PP programmierte Software außerhalb der "Logo!Soft Comfort"-Software dazu geliefert wird, dann wird ein direkter Abruf der Historie vermutlich nur über ein Download des hoffentlich einprogrammierten Logfiles möglich sein.
Oder man zeichnet sich die Daten mittels einem bei Siemens downloadbaren Excel-Add-Ins auf. (Dazu muss man aber ein Excelsheet mit diesem Addin dauerhaft geöffnet haben.)
Wer einen Server im Einsatz hat, kann sich aber auch einen Windows-Dienst programmieren und Werte laufend abrufen und/oder setzen.
(Wobei man eine Vermischung der Steuerung beim Setzen von Werten vermeiden sollte.)
Die abgerufenen Werte kann/sollte man in einer Datenbank speichern, wobei manchmal eine Textdatei dafür auch ausreichend sein könnte ... Je nach Anforderung halt ...

Wer nähere Infos zu dem Progrämmchen von PP hat, immer her damit. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. März 2019)

Also nur nochmal zur Info:

Diese ganze Homeautomatisierung ist NICE TO HAVE aber bei mir ist ALLES so aufgebaut, dass es auch herkömmlich gemäß WAF  funktioniert. Alles ist ein kann ... das hilft mir bei der Auswertung, denn wer sitzt schon 24h rundum die Uhr vor der Kiste und notiert sich die Spülzeiten. Dann kann ich so sehr gut.
ich habe bereits ein einfaches System am Laufen (wen es interessiert = iobroker) und dort gibt es gratis die Schnittstelle zur Logo ! Alles andere ist zusammengeklickt !


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. März 2019)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> - dann in den PP50



Ich korrigiere mich übrigens ist ein D50 (DVS) aber im Prinzip dergleiche


----------



## Alfii147 (17. März 2019)

Meine Meinung hat sich nicht geändert, mich interessiert lediglich eine Funktion dieser Steuerung & das ist die Funktion der Zwangsspülung, damit ich diese bei mir einstellen kann! Dies habe ich aber in meinem Thread damals schon erwähnt, leider hatte die neue Steuerung dann Verzögerungen, bzw. funktionierte laut DVS nicht zufriedenstellend. Somit konnte ich sie damals nicht mehr verbauen, leider ..

Nun, nach 3 Monaten, können sie gleich 2 neue Steuerung raus bringen.
Einmal die günstige für 550 € (Siemens) und die Senect für ~ 1100 €.

Aber nein, ich rege mich nicht auf 

Ob ich die neue nun verbaue, abwarten.. Mir fehlt noch die Info, wie diese eingebaut werden muss.. Würde trotzdem gerne meine Spülzeit auf alle 20-25 Minuten setzen..
Aber der Rest interessiert mich nach wie vor nicht


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. März 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Würde trotzdem gerne meine Spülzeit auf alle 20-25 Minuten setzen.



Also bei der Logo gibt es einen ZEIT Baustein, den kann man einfach nehmen und ein beliebiges Intervall definieren (zB alle 15 Minuten) - zusätzlich noch abfragen ob gerade gespült wird und wenn nicht dann Spülpumpe an. Thats it


----------



## Alfii147 (17. März 2019)

Und genau diese Funktion, mit der Zwangsspülung hätte ich gerne gehabt.
Bin auch schon mit DVS in Verbindung getreten.

Die Siemens-Steuerung sieht optisch genauso aus, wie meine jetzige, nur das Innenleben ist ein anderes ..

 

Leider habe ich noch keine Information, wie die neue Steuerung ans System angeschlossen wird.
Selbst, werde ich dies vermutlich nicht können.

Preislich liegt diese übrigens nicht bei 550 € wie ich oben geschrieben habe, sondern nur bei 500 €.
Wurde mir zumindest seitens DVS so mitgeteilt vergangene Woche.


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. März 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Die Siemens-Steuerung sieht optisch genauso aus, wie meine jetzige, nur das Innenleben ist ein anderes ..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 206117



Sieht aus, wie die ohne LAN Schnittstelle. Also kannste die "nur" über das Display konfigurieren ? Es sei denn die hat noch eine serielle Schnittstelle, dann kann man sich direkt mit dem Laptop dranhängen. Meine sollte mit LAN Anschluss kommen.

Müssten solche sein:
LOGO! 12/24RCE 6ED1052-1MD00-0BA7
LOGO! 12/24RCE 6ED1052-1MD00-0BA8


----------



## Alfii147 (17. März 2019)

Habe ich keine Ahnung von, habe dieses Bild von DVS geschickt bekommen, vermutlich damit ich sehe wie es im inneren der Steuerung aussieht.
Da sie ja optisch, außen der Standardsteuerung ähnelt.

Ich persönlich würde die Steuerung eh nur einmal auf den gewünschten Wert einstellen, für mehr brauche ich die nicht.

Aber jetzt warte ich erstmal den Sommer ab und die neuen Koi.
Dann sollte der TF schon öfter spülen.. (wäre halt schön, dies genau einstellen zu können)

Dazu habe ich auch meine Wiremesh nochmal um 150 Umdrehungen hochgeschraubt.
Diese wird vermutlich dieses Jahr noch per Ultraschall genau ausgemessen und eingestellt.


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. März 2019)

also diese reine Bausteine der Logo Steuerung kriegste locker für 120€ - dann umklemmen und per klickibunti die Siemens nachbauen.....falls das eine Option ist für dich


----------



## DbSam (17. März 2019)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Sieht aus, wie die ohne LAN Schnittstelle.


  

und für den Rest ... 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. März 2019)

ah jo, ich hatte nur auf die Anschlüsse geachtet und keinen LAN gesehen. Aber mit dieser Bezeichnung ssollte diese den LAN haben.
@Alfii147 das ist dann aber nicht deine oder ?


----------



## Alfii147 (17. März 2019)

Nein, das ist lediglich ein Bild, das mir DVS geschickt hat..
Damit ich sehe wie die Steuerung von innen aussieht.


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. März 2019)

Ah so,
welche hast du denn ? Hast du eine Bezeichnung dafür ?
Wie gesagt, man kann die Zentraleinheit auch austauschen - bekommt man in der Bucht stellenweise für <100€


----------



## DbSam (17. März 2019)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> - bekommt man in der Bucht stellenweise für <100€


... und die Lizenz für das erforderliche 'Progrämmsche' - defekter Link entfernt -.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (17. März 2019)

Ich hab die ganz normale Standardsteuerung, welche beim PP Trommelfilter mit dabei ist.


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. März 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... Lizenz für das erforderliche 'Progrämmsche'.



Ich glaube die Free Version reicht auch aus, weiss ich aber nicht.


----------



## Tuppertasse (5. Mai 2019)

So, ein wunderschönen guten Sonntag Morgen !!!

Ich kann aktuell berichten, dass der neue Trommelfilter PP50 seid Freitag Abend in Betrieb ist  yeah......und was soll ich sagen ......mhhhh....ähm.....Jo,....nach anfänglichen "Schwierigkeiten" kann ich sagen --> ICH BIN BEGEISTERT !!!!!!! Genauso wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe....nein besser.....ich kann tatsächlich mit VOLLEM Pumpendruck (ohne Androsselung) in den Trommler (über CS2) fahren !!! Einfach der Hammer.

Nun noch einige kleine Optimierungen aber bei -2,5°C hab ich grad kein Bock draussen rumzuwerkeln


----------



## PeBo (5. Mai 2019)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> in den Trommler (über CS2) fahren !!! Einfach der Hammer



Sag mal, hast du tatsächlich noch den CS2 vor den Trommler gesetzt?
Der Trommelfilter ersetzt doch einen Siebfilter (Ein Trommler ist ja ein bewegter Siebfilter mit Selbstreinigung).

 Welche und wie viel Biologie schaltest du denn dahinter?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Tuppertasse (5. Mai 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast du tatsächlich noch den CS2 vor den Trommler gesetzt?


Ich wusste dass die Frage kommt und die Antwort heisst JA - Warum ? Weil ich es so haben möchte  Fliegt irgendwann mal raus wenn der Teich "sauberer" ist weil er nun im ich sag mal Aufholbetrieb ist.
Durchlauf UVC sitzt auch noch vor dem CSII



PeBo schrieb:


> Der Trommelfilter ersetzt doch ein Siebfilter (Ein Trommler ist ja ein bewegter Siebfilter mit Selbstreinigung).


Ich weiss habe den aber trotzdem drin gelassen und war auch um einiges einfacher für mich zu verohren !



PeBo schrieb:


> Welche und wie viel Biologie schaltest du denn dahinter?



Nach dem Trommler kommt noch eine 300l Biotonne mit Luftsprudler und bewegtem Helx


----------



## Kompost (6. Mai 2019)

Mit welcher pumpenleistung gehst du rein?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tuppertasse (6. Mai 2019)

Hängt eine 20 m3/h Pumpe dran....dürfte aber nur so 12-15 machen wegen der Verrohrung und Verlusten.


----------



## Kompost (8. Mai 2019)

Ah ok.
Bei mir laufen jetzt 25000 durch den Trommler 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

